# Dest è del Milan! Arriva giovedì. La formula.



## admin (31 Agosto 2022)

Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


----------



## diavolo (31 Agosto 2022)

Ottimo


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Ma chi è??


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Agosto 2022)

Mai sentito


----------



## Rudi84 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Quindi volendo potrebbe già giocare il derby tanto non può essere peggio di Messias e Salamelecco


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Agosto 2022)

Bene può fare anche l ala. Misteri i riscatti di Messias e Florenzi a questo punto.

E anche nazionale usa, immagino pesi visti i nuovi azionisti


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Acquisto sicuramente buono. Non vorrei essere però nei panni di Pioli....in champion la rosa sarà di 22 e dovrà escludere dalla lista 5 giocatori stranieri.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Agosto 2022)

Ma è statunitense, gli americani nel calcio non sono mai stati forti.


----------



## sacchino (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


E' statunitense........regalo di redbird.


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma chi è??


Il Theo di destra, uno che si fa tutta la fascia, a tratti è anche un piccolo Quadrado. Permette la difesa a 3 come variazione tattica.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mai sentito



Informati e riferisci


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma chi è??


Il terzino destro che l'anno scorso era titolare nel Barcellona


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2022)

Comunque il forum è eccezionale.

Giocatore che il 99% della gente non l' ha mai sentito nominare, se guardi le statistiche gol/assist siamo a livello di Calabria, però c' è un hype clamoroso  

Speriamo ragazzi!

Per me viene a fare l' ala DX


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>


Che ruolo può fare??


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2022)

Per me giocherà molte partite da ala destra.... ottimo acquisto multiruolo di qualità.


----------



## Gamma (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Mi piace come rimpiazza.
Meglio di Florenzi senza alcun dubbio.

Calabria è più difensivo, Dest è più alla Theo, anche se chiaramente il livello non è quello.

Buona operazione! Ma come la mettiamo con le liste?


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2022)

ci prendono in giro:

"colpo last minute, tifosi increduli"


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Qualcuno lo conosce? Com'è?


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Bene può fare anche l ala. Misteri i riscatti di Messias e Florenzi a questo punto.
> 
> E anche nazionale usa, immagino pesi visti i nuovi azionisti


Florenzi con noi farà massimo altre 2-3 partite l'anno prossimo, non contatelo.
Ottimo acquisto spazza nubi, ora però provarci per un esterno offensivo serio.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il terzino destro che l'anno scorso era titolare nel Barcellona


Ha fatto 21 presenze, di cui alcune da subentrante


----------



## The P (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Curioso di vederlo. All'Ajax era un ira di dio. Potenzialmente il terzino destro top in circolazione.

Al barca si è perso completamente, panchinato pure dalla panchina stessa. Vedremo.

Riscatto caro però, il Barco lo pago 21 + 5 di Bonus.

PS: aveva una clausula da 400 M, la potenza redbird!


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 21 presenze, di cui alcune da subentrante


E allora era due anni fa. In totale a 21 ha 51 presenze nella liga e 16 in champion


----------



## WeedoMilan (31 Agosto 2022)

Gioca terzino perché è un terzino, all’Ajax ha sempre giocato così
Tant’è che su transfrmarket da 130 presenze da terzino e solo 10 da ala in tutta la sua carriera 
Funambolico, ottima tecnica, rapidissimo nel breve ma non veloce in allungo come Theo 
Di contro è molto leggerino e difensivamente non è che sia un mostro, se ci si lavora può svoltarci la fascia


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


non lo conosco e le statistiche non fanno impazzire, ma ci serviva e speriamo bene


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Agosto 2022)

Se si riscattano Dest e Vranckx abbiamo già esaurito il budget 2023 (33 milioni) 
Si fa per scherzare eh


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma chi è??



Ha giocato parecchio a barcelona, molto bravo a spingere, drammatico dietro...sarà la riserva di Calabria...


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

Io non lo conoscevo


----------



## Viulento (31 Agosto 2022)

che numero di top e' questo? che ho perso il conto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.



Gran affare. Unica nota dolente é un ingaggio un po troppo alto, ma il rischio per noi é minimo. Miglioriamo la rosa con un giocatore che puo ricoprire diversi ruoli ed é giovane. Se ingrana 20 milioni sono anche pochi, se non ingrana viene spedito nuovamente in Spagna. Benissimo.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque il forum è eccezionale.
> 
> Giocatore che il 99% della gente non l' ha mai sentito nominare, se guardi le statistiche gol/assist siamo a livello di Calabria, però c' è un hype clamoroso
> 
> ...


Non credo proprio, poi tutto può essere.

Io penso che sia e sarà usato da terzino. Dobbiamo toglierci dalla testa il Kalulu terzino, vita passata. Sarà riproposto solo in emergenza. Kalulu è il nostro miglior difensore.

Se oggi succede qualcosa a Calabria, che non è un mostro di salute, chi mettiamo? Ecco che hanno dovuto pescare Dest. 

Per me rimane una mossa strana per il modo in cui giochiamo. Rispetto a Calabria e a Florenzi interpreta il ruolo in modo opposto, non è vero che non sappia difendere (ha 20 anni, vorrei anche sapere chi ha messo in giro questa voce ), veloce e talentuoso. Semmai tatticamente per giocare da noi deve fare un corso intensivo e veloce, perché è un progetto interessantissimo.

Sono comunque contento, ma non penso proprio venga a fare l'ala destra. Nelle rotazioni ci sta alla grande!!!


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Agosto 2022)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Gioca terzino perché è un terzino, all’Ajax ha sempre giocato così
> Tant’è che su transfrmarket da 130 presenze da terzino e solo 10 da ala in tutta la sua carriera
> Funambolico, ottima tecnica, rapidissimo nel breve ma non veloce in allungo come Theo
> Di contro è molto leggerino e difensivamente non è che sia un mostro, se ci si lavora può svoltarci la fascia


In difesa diciamo pure che è un buco nero… speriamo migliori perché è quella la discriminante del suo livello come giocatore, in avanti è già a livello europeo come talento offensivo


----------



## Simo98 (31 Agosto 2022)

Esterno destro perfetto per Pioli: tanta corsa, capacità più offensive che difensive ma che comunque garantisce più equilibrio di un attaccante 
Secondo me potrebbe sostituire Saele, con Messias variante tattica che garantisce un attaccante in più


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2022)

Ma chi e? Boh


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Nuova dimostrazione che la Garante lavora solo il mercoledì.



Gli altri giorni conta gli spiccioli che gli danno per il mercato.


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2022)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Gioca terzino perché è un terzino, all’Ajax ha sempre giocato così
> Tant’è che su transfrmarket da 130 presenze da terzino e solo 10 da ala in tutta la sua carriera
> Funambolico, ottima tecnica, rapidissimo nel breve ma non veloce in allungo come Theo
> Di contro è molto leggerino e difensivamente non è che sia un mostro, se ci si lavora può svoltarci la fascia


Per i terzini italiani è una saetta.


----------



## babsodiolinter (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Tutti a chiedere un ala dest-ra.. 
Ci hanno preso dest più destr di così...
Benvenuto sergino...


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

Altra cosa importante. É vero che non ci è mai stato accostato questa sessione dalle nostre solite fonti (vado a memoria), ho trovato articoli di 2/3 settimane fa in cui c'è lo accostavano. Il giocatore preferiva il Milan al Villareal dicevano. In Inglese ed in Spagnolo. 

Quindi qualcosa c'era, non è una mossa della disperazione come può sembrare forse. 

Cambia tutta prospettiva, probabilmente il Barca ha aspettato fino all'ultimo (il Villareal proponeva un acquisto e non un prestito) visto che stanno messi da panico. Anche club Inglesi su di lui. Il Milan come al solito ha fatto mielina e l'ha spuntata con la volontà del giocatore.


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2022)

A noi Dest, all'Inter Jordi Alba. Deduco quindi prestano/vendono Gosens?


----------



## enigmistic02 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Entusiasta per questo arrivo.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il Theo di destra, uno che si fa tutta la fascia, a tratti è anche un piccolo Quadrado. Permette la difesa a 3 come variazione tattica.


15 cm più basso di Hernandez


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non lo conoscevo


Si chiama pure Serginho. Speriamo porti bene


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non lo conoscevo


come immaginavo, piace perchè sembra un bel dribblomane.
Comunque tutti quei recuperi in scivolata da noi sono pericolosissimi


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Altra cosa importante. É vero che non ci è mai stato accostato questa sessione dalle nostre solite fonti (vado a memoria), ho trovato articoli di 2/3 settimana fa in cui c'è lo accostavano. Il giocatore preferiva il Milan al Villareal dicevano. In Inglese ed in Spagnolo.
> 
> Quindi qualcosa c'era, non è una mossa della disperazione come può sembrare forse.
> 
> Cambia tutta prospettiva, probabilmente il Barca ha aspettato fino all'ultimo (il Villareal proponeva un acquisto e non un prestito) visto che stanno messi da panico. Anche club Inglesi su di lui. Il Milan come al solito ha fatto mielina e l'ha spuntata con la volontà del giocatore.




Immagina se quando arriva dicesse “ho scelto il Milan per Maldini”

Vedremo frotte di rosiconi considerare il suicidio


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2022)

Colpo pazzesco. Abbiamo sistemato le fasce finalmente


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> 15 cm più basso di Hernandez



Leggo in giro 184 cm Theo, 175 Dest.


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque il forum è eccezionale.
> 
> Giocatore che il 99% della gente non l' ha mai sentito nominare, se guardi le statistiche gol/assist siamo a livello di Calabria, però c' è un hype clamoroso
> 
> ...


Nono credimi che Dest dell'Ajax lo conosce pure Maldini (É UNA BATTUTA, CALMI, É UNA BATTUTA). 25 pappine per il "nuovo Dani Alves", chiunque segua un po' il calcio internazionale lo conosce bene da anni. Poi non so se si sia perso completamente a Barcellona, ma é giovane e quindi mi auguro sia recuperabile


----------



## GP7 (31 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> A noi Dest, all'Inter Jordi Alba. Deduco quindi prestano/vendono Gosens?


Come sta messo Jordi Alba ultimamente? Spero non accetti la destinazione ad ogni modo..


----------



## Maravich49 (31 Agosto 2022)

Bah, sarà il Dest-ino...


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Leggo in giro 184 cm Theo, 175 Dest.




Marcelo è alto 174 cm, Roberto Carlos 1,68.

Non so ma ste valutazioni si dovrebbero fare alle fiere bovine, non parlando di calcio. Ma tant’è.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Immagina se quando arriva dicesse “ho scelto il Milan per Maldini”
> 
> Vedremo frotte di rosiconi considerare il suicidio


Ahah, ma non so se si ha presente che carisma ha Maldini. Uno come Marcelo gli chiede le foto con sguardo timido e guardando per terra...

Ovunque Maldini vada, gli aprono la porta senza neanche chiedere chi è. Lasciano le chiavi attaccate. Maldini è il Milan, il potere di reclutamento e il fascino che ha è indiscutibile. Figuriamoci per un terzino in rampa di lancio. Andare a rileggere le dichiarazioni degli avversari, dei compagni e di chi in questi anni ha fatto la storia come Thiago o Ramos. Dai dai, non scherziamo. Dest starà ancora tremando semmai abbia parlato con Paolo. 

Ah, leggo insistentemente che era accostato allo United, ragazzo intelligente a non aver scelto quella porcheria.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Nono credimi che Dest dell'Ajax lo conosce pure Maldini (É UNA BATTUTA, CALMI, É UNA BATTUTA). 25 pappine per il "nuovo Dani Alves", chiunque segua un po' il calcio internazionale lo conosce bene da anni. Poi non so se si sia perso completamente a Barcellona, ma é giovane e quindi mi auguro sia recuperabile



Lascia stare Maldini per una volta  
Il calciatore vale o meno?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

Terzino che non sa assolutamente difendere, preghiamo che a Calabria non venga neanche un raffreddore.

La,sua scelta invece di uno zappacosta ci costa 2 giocatori out nella,lista a Uefa e scommetto che saranno i giocatori che ci mancheranno.

Acquistato giusto perché c’è lo davano in prestito.

Mi convince zero o meno di zero

Non sopporto i terzini che non sanno difendere, sono come i centravanti che lavorano tanto per la squadra ma fanno 2 gol in 38 partite, piú dannosi che inutili


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Leggo in giro 184 cm Theo, 175 Dest.


175 può andare bene, 171 e troppo basso e come Diaz


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Marcelo è alto 174 cm, Roberto Carlos 1,68.
> 
> Non so ma ste valutazioni si dovrebbero fare alle fiere bovine, non parlando di calcio. Ma tant’è.



Ho voluto solo restituire qualche centimetro al povero Dest


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Che ruolo può fare??


Esterno nel CC a 5, terzino e esterno destro.
Tra l’altro alla fine sono arrivati tutti e, per me non è finita qui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque il forum è eccezionale.
> 
> Giocatore che il 99% della gente non l' ha mai sentito nominare, se guardi le statistiche gol/assist siamo a livello di Calabria, però c' è un hype clamoroso
> 
> ...


nome esotico...


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lascia stare Maldini per una volta
> Il calciatore vale o meno?


 vale vale, non so se vale il cervello  ... É un po' come Theo, vediamo se tirandogli le orecchie viene su un bel giocatore (anche perché, come Theo, sa che é la sua ultima occasione in una big..) o se rimane Brahim Diaz formato terzino. Ed occhio al paragone eh......


----------



## Maximo (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Già il fatto che si chiami Sergino fa ben sperare


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Terzino che non sa assolutamente difendere, preghiamo che a Calabria non venga neanche un raffreddore.
> 
> La,sua scelta invece di uno zappacosta ci costa 2 giocatori out nella,lista a Uefa e scommetto che saranno i giocatori che ci mancheranno.
> 
> ...


Capisco i dubbi sulle liste, ti leggo e ti ascolto con piacere. So che siamo in una situazione complicata...

Perché dici che non sa difendere? Che cosa gli manca rispetto a Calabria? Indisciplinato si, ma atleticamente siamo lì... Anzi. Potenzialmente non paragonabile, poi tra i giovani arrivati è quello con più potenziale dopo CDK (e basta vedere le cifre). L'ho visto commettere leggerezze, ma non è assolutamente vero che non sappia difendere, anche perché bollare così un 21enne...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esterno nel CC a 5, terzino e esterno destro.
> Tra l’altro alla fine sono arrivati tutti e, *per me non è finita qui.*


Se lo dici tu, mi fai sperare in qualche sorpresa.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Offensivamente giocatore di qualità. Dietro potrebbe essere un pericolo pubblico.


----------



## Igor91 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.



Alla luce anche di questo, penso che il 3/4/1/2 o 3/4/3 sia un nuovo possibile modulo...

------------ Mike

Kalulu - Simon - Fikayo

Dest - Sandro - Isma - Theo

Charles - Origi -Rafa


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Nono credimi che Dest dell'Ajax lo conosce pure Maldini (É UNA BATTUTA, CALMI, É UNA BATTUTA). 25 pappine per il "nuovo Dani Alves", chiunque segua un po' il calcio internazionale lo conosce bene da anni. Poi non so se si sia perso completamente a Barcellona, ma é giovane e quindi mi auguro sia recuperabile


Un po' di condizionamento pioliano e quattro confessioni con Maldini e andiamo ad arare la fascia.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esterno nel CC a 5, terzino e esterno destro.
> Tra l’altro alla fine sono arrivati tutti e, per me non è finita qui.


Nel senso che venderanno Leao?


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Alla luce anche di questo, penso che il 3/4/1/2 o 3/4/3 sia un nuovo possibile modulo...
> 
> ------------ Mike
> 
> ...


Il buon Thiaw non può essere la prima riserva.

Poi ragazzi per carità di Dio, smettetela con la difesa a 3. Quella è roba per Inter e Juve. Noi siamo stati i precursori dei terzini a tutta fascia, rendiamo onore alla nostra storia. Anche i risultati lo dimostrano eh...


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ahah, ma non so se si ha presente che carisma ha Maldini. Uno come Marcelo gli chiede le foto con sguardo timido e guardando per terra...
> 
> Ovunque Maldini vada, gli aprono la porta senza neanche chiedere chi è. Lasciano le chiavi attaccate. Maldini è il Milan, il potere di reclutamento e il fascino che ha è indiscutibile. Figuriamoci per un terzino in rampa di lancio. Andare a rileggere le dichiarazioni degli avversari, dei compagni e di chi in questi anni ha fatto la storia come Thiago o Ramos. Dai dai, non scherziamo. Dest starà ancora tremando semmai abbia parlato con Paolo.
> 
> Ah, leggo insistentemente che era accostato allo United, ragazzo intelligente a non aver scelto quella porcheria.




È un mollusco, un infame, un arrogante, un vendutoh, pluricit. degli agguerriti e coraggiosi leoni che stanno ben nascosti dietro le loro tastiere e i loro account social. Sarei curiosissimo se avrebbero le palle per dirgliele in faccia certe cose.

Vedremo cosa farà questo Dest, quando l’ho visto ho notato che ha una buona tecnica ed una buona personalità, vedremo se crescerà tatticamente.


----------



## Rudi84 (31 Agosto 2022)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Alla luce anche di questo, penso che il 3/4/1/2 o 3/4/3 sia un nuovo possibile modulo...
> 
> ------------ Mike
> 
> ...


Ma a Silvio non piace la difesa a 3


----------



## JoKeR (31 Agosto 2022)

Potenzialmente è fortissimo, con la testa non so..


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2022)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Alla luce anche di questo, penso che il 3/4/1/2 o 3/4/3 sia un nuovo possibile modulo...
> 
> ------------ Mike
> 
> ...



Aspetterei comunque un attimino prima di addirittura cambiare modulo e stravolgere la squadra per far sentire a suo agio Destiny Sergio...


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> È un mollusco, un infame, un arrogante, un vendutoh, pluricit. degli agguerriti e coraggiosi leoni che stanno ben nascosti dietro le loro tastiere e i loro account social. Sarei curiosissimo se avrebbero le palle per dirgliele in faccia certe cose.
> 
> Vedremo cosa farà questo Dest, quando l’ho visto ho notato che ha una buona tecnica ed una buona personalità, vedremo se crescerà tatticamente.


Fai come me, lascia correre. Paolo parla con i fatti.

Spesso fa pure ridere se la prendi in modo distaccato.


----------



## Maximo (31 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esterno nel CC a 5, terzino e esterno destro.
> Tra l’altro alla fine sono arrivati tutti e, per me non è finita qui.


Ed al di la della facile ironia di molti, CVD sono arrivati quasi tutti giocatori che i giornali non avevano mai menzionato, ed i nomi, come ci ha abituato questa dirigenza, sono usciti a cose praticamente fatte. Ennesima dimostrazione che si fa grande scouting sotto traccia, e che la dirigenza lavora 24/7 per il Milan.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2022)

Il problema è evitare che mandi in confusione Pioli, che già c'ha da inquadrare CDK, Adli, Thiaw e Vranckx.


----------



## Igor91 (31 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Il buon Thiaw non può essere la prima riserva.
> 
> Poi ragazzi per carità di Dio, smettetela con la difesa a 3. Quella è roba per Inter e Juve. Noi siamo stati i precursori dei terzini a tutta fascia, rendiamo onore alla nostra storia. Anche i risultati lo dimostrano eh...



Presumo tu abbia visto poche partite 

Se non te ne fossi accorto, giochiamo per la maggior parte del tempo con la difesa a 3.

Non limitarti a guardare la formazione che propone DAZN o chi per loro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Capisco i dubbi sulle liste, ti leggo e ti ascolto con piacere. So che siamo in una situazione complicata...
> 
> Perché dici che non sa difendere? Che cosa gli manca rispetto a Calabria? Indisciplinato si, ma atleticamente siamo lì... Anzi. Potenzialmente non paragonabile, poi tra i giovani arrivati è quello con più potenziale dopo CDK (e basta vedere le cifre). L'ho visto commettere leggerezze, ma non è assolutamente vero che non sappia difendere, anche perché bollare così un 21enne...



Per spiegare come difendiamo.

Kalulu e Tomori escono altissimi a pressare, spesso li trovi entrambi sull linea laterale a mangiare le caviglie agli attaccanti che li portano fuori (marchiamo a uomo) per aprire buchi al centro.

Se come spesso accade recuperiamo palla, va tutto bene, ma se la palla esce con un ribaltamento so cavoli.

Li é fondamentale il lavoro del trio Calabria, Tonali, Messias che riempiono l’area ad occupare i posti di difensori centrali. In particolare é fondamentale il lavoro del terzino destro che immediatamente copre quella posizione nel momento in cui il duo esce.

Se Dest non lo fa con applicazione, o se lo fa alla cacchium, facendosi mangiare in testa perdiamo tantissima efficacia difensiva aprendo voragini al centro.

I tifosi tendono a farsi rubare l’occhio dalle prestazioni offensive dei giocatori. Ma per vincere i campionati servono capacitá difensive e applicazione tattica. Mi sembra che Dest sia il prototipo dell’opposto.

Spero di sbagliarmi o che venga fatto giocare in partite in cui gli avversari no superano la metá campo.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> È un mollusco, un infame, un arrogante, un vendutoh, pluricit. degli agguerriti e coraggiosi leoni che stanno ben nascosti dietro le loro tastiere e i loro account social. Sarei curiosissimo se avrebbero le palle per dirgliele in faccia certe cose.
> 
> Vedremo cosa farà questo Dest, quando l’ho visto ho notato che ha una buona tecnica ed una buona personalità, vedremo se crescerà tatticamente.


Io sono uno degli agguerriti e coraggiosi leoni che non ha avuto paura di affrontare gente di ben altra caratura,hai qualche problema?Vuoi il mio indirizzo?Mi vuoi dare il tuo?Vediamo chi è il gatto che poi corre a nascondersi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Offensivamente giocatore di qualità. Dietro potrebbe essere un pericolo pubblico.


Peccato che giochi terzino e debba coprire le uscite di Kalulu e Tomori, non centravanti


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esterno nel CC a 5, terzino e esterno destro.
> Tra l’altro alla fine sono arrivati tutti e, per me non è finita qui.


Golosone


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Io sono uno degli agguerriti e coraggiosi leoni che non ha avuto paura di affrontare gente di ben altra caratura,hai qualche problema?Vuoi il mio indirizzo?Mi vuoi dare il tuo?Vediamo chi è il gatto che poi corre a nascondersi.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Presumo tu abbia visto poche partite
> 
> Se non te ne fossi accorto, giochiamo per la maggior parte del tempo con la difesa a 3.
> 
> Non limitarti a guardare la formazione che propone DAZN o chi per loro.


Cioè? Mettiamo 3 difensori centrali? Questo non l'ho mai visto fare, al massimo in impostazione adottiamo un certo schema, ed è vero che è importante lo spazio più che il ruolo, ma quei 3 mai e poi mai così. Primo perché non abbiamo ricambi dopo, secondo perché così facendo sacrifichi qualcuno la davanti.


----------



## Maximo (31 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il problema è evitare che mandi in confusione Pioli, che già c'ha da inquadrare CDK, Adli, Thiaw e Vranckx.


Sono arrivati tanti giocatori, e ciò che ho visto fino ad ora da parte di Pioli, è stato poco coraggio nel buttarli nella mischia.
Con l’arrivo anche di questo esterno, non si può dire che Pioli non abbia possibilità di scelta, ma ora serve coraggio da parte dell’allenatore, per stravolgere, se necessario, certe gerarchie consolidate.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Immagina se quando arriva dicesse “ho scelto il Milan per Maldini”
> 
> Vedremo frotte di rosiconi considerare il suicidio



In mezza giornata finisce il legno delle foreste canadesi


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Riditi sta min...zerbino,vedete di cercare un barlume di dignità se ve n'è rimasta,invece di porgere le chiappe costantemente.


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2022)

Raga tranquilli, io odio i nani e, per usare un eufemismo, non mi sta simpatica "la dirigenza". Se mi vedete calmo e sereno...fate 2+2


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Raga tranquilli, io odio i nani e, per usare un eufemismo, non mi sta simpatica "la dirigenza". Se mi vedete calmo e sereno...fate 2+2


L'importante amico è che non porgi il deretano come alcuni


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2022)

@mandraghe
Ancora sei online? Niente botilia spaccata?


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Raga tranquilli, io odio i nani e, per usare un eufemismo, non mi sta simpatica "la dirigenza". Se mi vedete calmo e sereno...fate 2+2



Io parlavo di rosiconi che stanno sui social. E l’ho sempre specificato. Pazienza.


----------



## marktom87 (31 Agosto 2022)

Ma un giocatore dal real o Chelsea o psg a sorpresa?


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> @mandraghe
> Ancora sei online? Niente botilia spaccata?



Boh non capisco, ho sempre specificato che mi riferivo ai leoni dei social. Per il resto non ho mai usato certi toni contro nessuno. Infatti il mio ridere deriva dall’evidente incomprensione.


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io parlavo di rosiconi che stanno sui social. E l’ho sempre specificato. Pazienza.


Era una battuta, non ho neanche letto la discussione  torniamo in topic dai, non litighiamo stasera che é arrivato l'unico toppe con CDK


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Sono arrivati tanti giocatori, e ciò che ho visto fino ad ora da parte di Pioli, è stato poco coraggio nel buttarli nella mischia.
> Con l’arrivo anche di questo esterno, non si può dire che Pioli non abbia possibilità di scelta, ma ora serve coraggio da parte dell’allenatore, per stravolgere, se necessario, certe gerarchie consolidate.



Il compito non è facile, obiettivamente. Comunque meglio avere tanti giocatori che pochi.

L'importante è che non snaturi l'attitudine, ad esempio secondo me CDK è un delitto farlo giocare sulla DX, specialmente in una fase di crescita, rischi di stroncargli la carriera.

Idem per Adli, che ancora non si è capito se dovrà giocare offensivo o più in mediana.

A questo punto credo, spero, che le collocazioni siano obbligate:
Thiaw centrale, ok
Vranckx Kessié-style
CDK 3/4ista - falso 9 all'occorrenza
Adli non mi è chiaro

Questo Dest spero che venga impiegato come ala DX, anche perché panchinare Calabria non è "istituzionalmente" facile, sappiamo che certi status non si toccano. Poi magari fa anche il terzino all'occorrenza.

Vedremo.


----------



## Giofa (31 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ahah, ma non so se si ha presente che carisma ha Maldini. Uno come Marcelo gli chiede le foto con sguardo timido e guardando per terra...
> 
> Ovunque Maldini vada, gli aprono la porta senza neanche chiedere chi è. Lasciano le chiavi attaccate. Maldini è il Milan, il potere di reclutamento e il fascino che ha è indiscutibile. Figuriamoci per un terzino in rampa di lancio. Andare a rileggere le dichiarazioni degli avversari, dei compagni e di chi in questi anni ha fatto la storia come Thiago o Ramos. Dai dai, non scherziamo. Dest starà ancora tremando semmai abbia parlato con Paolo.
> 
> Ah, leggo insistentemente che era accostato allo United, ragazzo intelligente a non aver scelto quella porcheria.


Secondo me questa cosa è vera fino a un certo punto. I casi che citi tu son tutti giocatori over 30. Un Dest, un Thiaw ecc forse non sono così affascinati dal mito Maldini.
Con questo non voglio sminuirlo, ma credo faccia molto più presa su gente dai 30 in su che hanno potuto ammirarlo


----------



## Nomaduk (31 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esterno nel CC a 5, terzino e esterno destro.
> Tra l’altro alla fine sono arrivati tutti e, per me non è finita qui.



Siamo completi in tutti reparti. Se arriva qualcuno significa che esce qualcuno.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Secondo me questa cosa è vera fino a un certo punto. I casi che citi tu son tutti giocatori over 30. Un Dest, un Thiaw ecc forse non sono così affascinati dal mito Maldini.
> Con questo non voglio sminuirlo, ma credo faccia molto più presa su gente dai 30 in su che hanno potuto ammirarlo


Siamo ampiamente OT. Fidati che lo sono, altroché. A parte che ha giocato fino al 2009, vinto 5 CL ed è inserito unanimamete in ogni 11 della storia. Non scherziamo, basta andare a cercarsi un video su YouTube di Maldini e si rinfrescano lo memoria...

Sarebbe come dire che Cruyff non ha carisma perché ha giocato 20 anni prima che nascessi. O Maradona. Altroché. Se Dest sente il nome di Maldini trema, come è normale che sia. Solo noi non abbiamo ben presente chi è esattamente il nostro simbolo. Buffo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Siamo completi in tutti reparti. Se arriva qualcuno significa che esce qualcuno.


Raga era una battuta, ho scatenato il panico.
Boh, così nel mio immaginario tengo ancora aperta la pista esterno destro. 
Comunque alla fine con i riscatti siamo arrivati ad impegnarci per quasi 80milioni ( nel caso li riscattassimo tutti). Insomma il solito da anni. 
Fatti non parole.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il compito non è facile, obiettivamente. Comunque meglio avere tanti giocatori che pochi.
> 
> L'importante è che non snaturi l'attitudine, ad esempio secondo me CDK è un delitto farlo giocare sulla DX, specialmente in una fase di crescita, rischi di stroncargli la carriera.
> 
> ...



La preoccupazione riguarda Pioli. Troppi giocatori, tutti in pochi giorni possono confonderlo. Già ora mi sembra incerto e che non sappia bene in che direzione andare, il pesante turnover di ieri poi lo renderà anche timoroso. 

Vedremo, dobbiamo sperare che i nuovi acquisti, quando chiamati in causa, giochino subito bene convincendo Pioli a dargli fiducia.


----------



## livestrong (31 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga era una battuta, ho scatenato il panico.
> Boh, così nel mio immaginario tengo ancora aperta la pista esterno destro.
> Comunque alla fine con i riscatti siamo arrivati ad impegnarci per quasi 80milioni ( nel caso li riscattassimo tutti). Insomma il solito da anni.
> Fatti non parole.


Non proprio visto che verrebbero calcolati l'anno prossimo. L'anno scorso i riscatti han mangiato tutto il budget ti ricordo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Raga tranquilli, io odio i nani e, per usare un eufemismo, non mi sta simpatica "la dirigenza". Se mi vedete calmo e sereno...fate 2+2


dici che ci devo puntare al fantacalcio?


----------



## Gamma (31 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Siamo ampiamente OT. Fidati che lo sono, altroché. A parte che ha giocato fino al 2009, vinto 5 CL ed è inserito unanimamete in ogni 11 della storia. Non scherziamo, basta andare a cercarsi un video su YouTube di Maldini e si rinfrescano lo memoria...
> 
> Sarebbe come dire che Cruyff non ha carisma e non vengo perché c'è lui al Barca, ha giocato 20 anni prima che nascessi. O Maradona. Altroché. Se Dest sente il nome di Maldini trema, come è normale che sia. Solo noi non abbiamo ben presente chi è esattamente il nostro simbolo. Buffo.


Anzi, ti dirò di più, secondo me proprio perché qualcuno può non averlo visto giocare magari ha ancora più "timore" nei suoi confronti.

Perché guardarlo giocare anno dopo anno ti porta ad umanizzarlo un po', mentre conoscerlo solo per il suo nome fa capire quanto sia stato importante per il calcio mondiale!


----------



## Giofa (31 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Siamo ampiamente OT. Fidati che lo sono, altroché. A parte che ha giocato fino al 2009, vinto 5 CL ed è inserito unanimamete in ogni 11 della storia. Non scherziamo, basta andare a cercarsi un video su YouTube di Maldini e si rinfrescano lo memoria...
> 
> Sarebbe come dire che Cruyff non ha carisma e non vengo perché c'è lui al Barca, ha giocato 20 anni prima che nascessi. O Maradona. Altroché. Se Dest sente il nome di Maldini trema, come è normale che sia. Solo noi non abbiamo ben presente chi è esattamente il nostro simbolo. Buffo.


Non vorrei esser frainteso. Non voglio dire che non sappia chi sia o che non abbia rispetto di Maldini, ci mancherebbe. Ho solo detto che secondo me fa più effetto a un marcelo che a un Dest. Oltre al fatto che se Maldini fosse DS del Bologna forse Dest non sarebbe arrivato.
Come a me farebbe più "timore reverenziale" un Kakà di platini.
Chiuso OT


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per spiegare come difendiamo.
> 
> Kalulu e Tomori escono altissimi a pressare, spesso li trovi entrambi sull linea laterale a mangiare le caviglie agli attaccanti che li portano fuori (marchiamo a uomo) per aprire buchi al centro.
> 
> ...


Scusami eh, ma lui ha sempre giocato così. Secondo te all'Ajax (!!) o al Barca non ti insegnano a fare una diagonale o ad occupare gli spazi in ripiegamento? Facciamo come con Cancelo che improvvisamente non sa difendere e va a fare letteralmente gioco al City? 

Certe realtà calcistiche sono anni luce avanti in certi concetti. Quello che noi abbiamo cominciato ad applicare 2 anni fa, loro lo fanno da due decadi, a cominciare dalle giovanili. In Italia c'è sempre (giustamente eh) una spocchia difensiva 

Vediamo, io non vedo affatto questo disastro che dite.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2022)

Boh a me sti ultimi 3 colpi di mercato paiono 3 grossi punti interrogativi, avrei preferito investire tutta la somma in un giocatore bravo invece che per 3 incognite.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Non vorrei esser frainteso. Non voglio dire che non sappia chi sia o che non abbia rispetto di Maldini, ci mancherebbe. Ho solo detto che secondo me fa più effetto a un marcelo che a un Dest. Oltre al fatto che se Maldini fosse DS del Bologna forse Dest non sarebbe arrivato.
> Come a me farebbe più "timore reverenziale" un Kakà di platini.
> Chiuso OT



Con tutto il bene del mondo, Ricky non è un Dio del calcio. Non lo è nemmeno Platini.

Maldini, Cruyff, Maradona, Pelé, Beckenbauer... Questi sono gli Dei del calcio. Non hanno epoca e non hanno confini. Dovresti andare a leggere forum avversari, forum delle squadre internazionali ecc...

Non rispondo più


----------



## unbreakable (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Speriamo sto dest non ci faccia ricordare destro..
Intanto benvenuto..strano non l'abbia preso ajax united..alla fine dalot rimane un rimpianto imho
Ancora più strano che facciamo affari con il barca..qua è territorio gobbo di solito..ammetto che la cosa mi puzza un pò..vedremo


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Boh a me sti ultimi 3 colpi di mercato paiono 3 grossi punti interrogativi, avrei preferito investire tutta la somma in un giocatore bravo invece che per 3 incognite.


0 (Dest) + 1 (Vranckx) + 7/8 ( Thiaw) = 10M.


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Agosto 2022)

Avviso:

Dest viene a fare il terzino.
Di ala ha veramente poco, profilo molto simile a Florenzi.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esterno nel CC a 5, terzino e esterno destro.
> Tra l’altro alla fine sono arrivati tutti e, per me non è finita qui.


X non essere finita qui o prendi un italiano o in un giorno ne devi vendere almeno 3.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Non proprio visto che verrebbero calcolati l'anno prossimo. L'anno scorso i riscatti han mangiato tutto il budget ti ricordo


I calcoli vengono fatti alla cavolo di cane, giusto per sostenere astruse teorie. Adesso per un giocatore preso in prestito si vanno a contare in questa campagna acquisti persino i milioni di un eventuale riscatto nella stagione successiva. Capirei se vi fosse un obbligo di riscatto, ma simili asserzioni sono classificabili alla voce propaganda.


----------



## Giofa (31 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Con tutto il bene del mondo, Ricky non è un Dio del calcio. Non lo è nemmeno Platini.
> 
> Maldini, Cruyff, Maradona, Pelé, Beckenbauer... Questi sono gli Dei del calcio. Non hanno epoca e non hanno confini. Dovresti andare a leggere forum avversari, forum delle squadre internazionali ecc...
> 
> Non rispondi più


La fai molto romantica. Evidentemente al Newcastle c'è un altro Dio del calcio visto che Botman è andato lì.
Il Dio denaro batte quasi sempre gli Dei del calcio


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Il buon Thiaw non può essere la prima riserva.
> 
> Poi ragazzi per carità di Dio, smettetela con la difesa a 3. Quella è roba per Inter e Juve. Noi siamo stati i precursori dei terzini a tutta fascia, rendiamo onore alla nostra storia. Anche i risultati lo dimostrano eh...


Guarda che lo ha detto pioli che la difesa a 3 può essere una soluzione


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Con tutto il bene del mondo, Ricky non è un Dio del calcio. Non lo è nemmeno Platini.
> 
> Maldini, Cruyff, Maradona, Pelé, Beckenbauer... Questi sono gli Dei del calcio. Non hanno epoca e non hanno confini. Dovresti andare a leggere forum avversari, forum delle squadre internazionali ecc...
> 
> Non rispondi più


Questo lo dici te, ho sentito Owen affermare che Van Dick è il difensore più forte di tutti i tempi


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Guarda che lo ha detto pioli che la difesa a 3 può essere una soluzione


In certe occasioni può darsi, ma non credo che ci affideremo a questa composizione. 

So fa male Kjear (non impossibile), cosa fai? Metti dentro Thiaw? Di già? Gabbia? Bah...

Pioli ha detto tutto e il contrario di tutto. Ad oggi è così...


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questo lo dici te, ho sentito Owen affermare che Van Dick è il difensore più forte di tutti i tempi



Ehm, forse dovresti andare a leggere cosa disse Paolo su Virgil. Ci sono rimasto male anche io 

Comunque è un mostro, secondo me al livello di Ramos e Thiago, la Maldini è una specie diversa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Scusami eh, ma lui ha sempre giocato così. Secondo te all'Ajax (!!) o al Barca non ti insegnano a fare una diagonale o ad occupare gli spazi in ripiegamento? Facciamo come con Cancelo che improvvisamente non sa difendere e va a fare letteralmente gioco al City?
> 
> Certe realtà calcistiche sono anni luce avanti in certi concetti. Quello che noi abbiamo cominciato ad applicare 2 anni fa, loro lo fanno da due decadi, a cominciare dalle giovanili. In Italia c'è sempre (giustamente eh) una spocchia difensiva
> 
> Vediamo, io non vedo affatto questo disastro che dite.


Spero vivamente tu abbia ragione


----------



## Nevergiveup (31 Agosto 2022)

Ammetto la mia ignoranza, mai visto prima di stasera… anche Theo però non sapevo chi fosse. Speriamo bene, sa di scommessa comunque, iniziano ad essere parecchie le incognite di questa stagione e un po’ poche certezze, ci diamo al gambling ormai..


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I calcoli vengono fatti alla cavolo di cane, giusto per sostenere astruse teorie. Adesso per un giocatore preso in prestito si vanno a contare in questa campagna acquisti persino i milioni di un eventuale riscatto nella stagione successiva. Capirei se vi fosse un obbligo di riscatto, ma simili asserzioni sono classificabili alla voce propaganda.


Beh ma il diritto di riscatto lo devi esercitare entro il 30 giugno, quindi se riscatti un giocatore con prezzo fissato adesso il costo va in questo bilancio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh ma il diritto di riscatto lo devi esercitare entro il 30 giugno, quindi se riscatti un giocatore con prezzo fissato adesso il costo va in questo bilancio.


Capisco ma spesso noi cerchiamo di ridiscutere al ribasso, Vranckx e Dest dovrebbero fare stagioni mostruose per venire riscattati subito. Al momento 80 milioni impegnati no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Capisco i dubbi sulle liste, ti leggo e ti ascolto con piacere. So che siamo in una situazione complicata...
> 
> Perché dici che non sa difendere? Che cosa gli manca rispetto a Calabria? Indisciplinato si, ma atleticamente siamo lì... Anzi. Potenzialmente non paragonabile, poi tra i giovani arrivati è quello con più potenziale dopo CDK (e basta vedere le cifre). L'ho visto commettere leggerezze, ma non è assolutamente vero che non sappia difendere, anche perché bollare così un 21enne...


visto 10 minuti su yt, per quel che vale, ha proprio le caratteristiche dell'ala.
punto forte dribbling e rapidità nei 10 metri, poi con quelle gambette non credo abbia una grossa velocità di punta.
significa che deve giocare avanti, lo metti 1 contro 1 e lo fai scardinare le difese chiuse. finalmente la pianteranno di triplicare leao così.
se lo metti da terzino perdi il buono e prendi il cattivo che ha. ossia le disattenzioni.

attenzione all'occorrenza lo può benissimo fare ma io credo che sia meglio portarlo più alto. non farti fregare dal ruolo nel barcellona che ha i terzini che fan le ali e han sempre il possesso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ehm, forse dovresti andare a leggere cosa disse Paolo su Virgil. Ci sono rimasto male anche io
> 
> Comunque è un mostro, secondo me al livello di Ramos e Thiago, la Maldini è una specie diversa.


Per me Thiago è il difensore più forte dal post Maldini e Nesta… Van Dijk è forte, ma secondo me Thiago era altra roba al suo prime.
Dest ha deluso al Barcellona, ma vale la pena scommetterci su.


----------



## Tobi (31 Agosto 2022)

Se siamo Fortunati Vranckx magari fa come il primo Vidal della Juve. Si impone da subito e fa la differenza. 

Thiaw è giovane ma è dura per non dire proibitivo scalzare Tomori Kalulu. Poi sappiamo che quest'anno ci sarà spazio per tutti. 

Dest dovrà lavorare molto sulla fase difensiva, dicevamo cosi anche per Theo, vedremo cosa si riuscirà a ricavare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> È un mollusco, un infame, un arrogante, un vendutoh, pluricit. degli agguerriti e coraggiosi leoni che stanno ben nascosti dietro le loro tastiere e i loro account social. Sarei curiosissimo se avrebbero le palle per dirgliele in faccia certe cose.
> 
> Vedremo cosa farà questo Dest, quando l’ho visto ho notato che ha una buona tecnica ed una buona personalità, vedremo se crescerà tatticamente.


che peso.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Capisco ma spesso noi cerchiamo di ridiscutere al ribasso, Vranckx e Dest dovrebbero fare stagioni mostruose per venire riscattati subito. Al momento 80 milioni impegnati no.


Quello è vero. Devi contare però anche il decreto crescita valido dal secondo anno...e x lo stipendio di dest non lo riscattwranno solo se si rivelerà un bidone.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Agosto 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se siamo Fortunati Vranckx magari fa come il primo Vidal della Juve. Si impone da subito e fa la differenza.
> 
> Thiaw è giovane ma è dura per non dire proibitivo scalzare Tomori Kalulu. Poi sappiamo che quest'anno ci sarà spazio per tutti.
> 
> Dest dovrà lavorare molto sulla fase difensiva, dicevamo cosi anche per Theo, vedremo cosa si riuscirà a ricavare.


Vidal prima di approdare alla Juve andava già in doppia cifra al Leverkusen... Si vedeva già in Bundes che era forte, ricordo che il Bayern se la prese parecchio quando il giocatore passò alla Juve, con Rummenigge che sparò a zero sul leverkusen e sulla Juve.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Capisco ma spesso noi cerchiamo di ridiscutere al ribasso, Vranckx e Dest dovrebbero fare stagioni mostruose per venire riscattati subito. Al momento 80 milioni impegnati no.


Quello è vero. Devi contare però anche il decreto crescita valido dal secondo anno...e x lo stipendio di dest non lo riscatteranno solo se si rivelerà un bidone.


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> dici che ci devo puntare al fantacalcio?


No, ha bisogno di tempo, parecchio... Non so se giocherà mai terzino onestamente, é una capra totale nel difendere e rischi 5 a raffica  ma é un 2000 e io ci spero, il Barca in fondo é un circo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quello è vero. Devi contare però anche il decreto crescita valido dal secondo anno...e x lo stipendio di dest non lo riscattwranno solo se si rivelerà un bidone.


Vorrei conferme ufficiali sul fatto che pagheremo tutto noi lo stipendio… mi sembra alquanto strano, 4 netti non sono poco e non li concediamo facilmente… Secondo me il Barcellona parteciperà all’ingaggio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Ed al di la della facile ironia di molti, CVD sono arrivati quasi tutti giocatori che i giornali non avevano mai menzionato, ed i nomi, come ci ha abituato questa dirigenza, sono usciti a cose praticamente fatte. Ennesima dimostrazione che si fa grande scouting sotto traccia, e che la dirigenza lavora 24/7 per il Milan.


ma non è così, di dest già se ne era parlato tempo fa e per forza poi è tornato fuori, per l'infortunio di florenzi, altrimenti mica sarebbe arrivato.
sono arrivati tutti nomi arcinoti a parte thiaw e vranckx che sonno 8e scelte che non conosce nessuno, che invece di 2 mesi sono stati sui giornali 2 settimane. non c'è singolo giocatore in 4 anni di cui non se ne è parlato per settimane.

non capisco perchè ci si inventa sta storia, per far passare per galli i dirigenti? ma dov'è il plus di prendere uno di nascosto? il plus è se la presa è forte.


----------



## ilPresidente (1 Settembre 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> che numero di top e' questo? che ho perso il conto.


Zero 

non é l’ala, non é mediano e non é centrale 
Giocatore perso che si prova a rivitalizzare, una scommessa fatta per il crack di Florenzi che sancirà la fine della sua carriera


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Peccato che giochi terzino e debba coprire le uscite di Kalulu e Tomori, non centravanti


bravo.
fare il terzino al barcellona non è come farlo da noi.
vediamolo, per me come presa ci sta, sia come vice theo che ala dx titolare.
al posto di calabria solo in emergenza.

è caro, ma almeno è con diritto.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> La fai molto romantica. Evidentemente al Newcastle c'è un altro Dio del calcio visto che Botman è andato lì.
> Il Dio denaro batte quasi sempre gli Dei del calcio



Pedullà un paio di sere fa (fatta anche la rima) ha detto quello che alcuni quí dentro andavano asserendo da tempo, ovvero che Botman non è stato preso per via dell'esplosione di Kalulu.


----------



## Igor91 (1 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cioè? Mettiamo 3 difensori centrali? Questo non l'ho mai visto fare, al massimo in impostazione adottiamo un certo schema, ed è vero che è importante lo spazio più che il ruolo, ma quei 3 mai e poi mai così. Primo perché non abbiamo ricambi dopo, secondo perché così facendo sacrifichi qualcuno la davanti.



Amico milanista, nel calcio moderno i giocatori si adattano al modulo ed il modulo si adatta alle caratteristiche dei giocatori.

Giocare con 3 centrali o con 2 centrali ed 1 terzino che fa il centrale cambia il modo in cui gli altri giocatori si muovono.
Hai semplicemente una variante tattica in più. 

I numeri lasciamoli a Juve e Inter, noi giochiamo di squadra.

Ti assicuro che la soluzione che ti ho detto la vedremo più e più volte


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> visto 10 minuti su yt, per quel che vale, ha proprio le caratteristiche dell'ala.
> punto forte dribbling e rapidità nei 10 metri, poi con quelle gambette non credo abbia una grossa velocità di punta.
> significa che deve giocare avanti, lo metti 1 contro 1 e lo fai scardinare le difese chiuse. finalmente la pianteranno di triplicare leao così.
> se lo metti da terzino perdi il buono e prendi il cattivo che ha. ossia le disattenzioni.
> ...


Le caratteristiche non lo confinano certo nel ruolo di terzino a vita, per me non ha proprio le doti di un'ala. Palla al piede è spesso un ignorantone di prima qualità, farà imbestialire molti. Anche in difesa è bravo nel coprire e rientrare, meno per le continue leggerezze. Un Theo bis palla al piede. Se sono entrambi in campo in giornata no possiamo chiedere a Mike di fare il portiere volante perché tanto cambia poco 

Però c'è anche da considerare l'età del ragazzo. 21 anni. Lo puoi ancora modellare come vuoi e vedere come risponde.

Il problema e l'indizio più grande è il fatto che sarà usato come terzino è il fatto che oltre Calabria non abbiamo proprio nessuno per tre mesi. Prevedo un utilizzo a breve, a meno di rimettere momentaneamente Pierre a sinistra (ma tra Thiaw e Dest metto dentro l'ultimo per ora). Pierre che è uno dei migliori tre difensori del campionato a mani basse.

Sarà un alternanza Calabria-Dest. In campionato gioca Dest e in Europa Davide.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me Thiago è il difensore più forte dal post Maldini e Nesta… Van Dijk è forte, ma secondo me Thiago era altra roba al suo prime.
> Dest ha deluso al Barcellona, ma vale la pena scommetterci su.


Thiago è stato un giocatore favoloso. Magnifico.

Ecco perché non mi sono mai affezionato a Ibra fino in fondo, ci è costata caro..

Io comunque li metto lì, Virgil è un mostro. Sempre sul pezzo. L'ho visto fare si e no un paio di errori, semmai è strana la sua carriera... Veramente lenta.


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Pedullà un paio di sere fa (fatta anche la rima) ha detto quello che alcuni quí dentro andavano asserendo da tempo, ovvero che Botman non è stato preso per via dell'esplosione di Kalulu.


Lo aveva già fatto capire chiaramente Maldini nella famosa intervista


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Non vorrei esser frainteso. Non voglio dire che non sappia chi sia o che non abbia rispetto di Maldini, ci mancherebbe. Ho solo detto che secondo me fa più effetto a un marcelo che a un Dest. Oltre al fatto che se Maldini fosse DS del Bologna forse Dest non sarebbe arrivato.
> Come a me farebbe più "timore reverenziale" un Kakà di platini.
> Chiuso OT


se offrivano 3 iinvece di 3.8 il divino maldini si beccava una pernacchia in faccia, come è normale che sia.
è un mito ma ai calciatori, soprattutto di oggi, frega il giusto. 
bello ed emozionante conoscerlo, ma poi c'è la parte professionale.
torniamo sulla terra.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


fa le visite con vranckx?


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Gran bel colpo. Una scommessa importante. Terzino tecnico e offensivo. Tatticamente tutto da fare come piacciono a noi.

Comunque leggo tanti commenti... ma NON è americano. È solo di nazionalità. 
È nato e cresciuto in Olanda. Prodotto delle giovanili Ajax.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Lo aveva già fatto capire chiaramente Maldini nella famosa intervista



Ci tenevo a specificarlo perché quí dentro si continua a far passare come un obiettivo perso.
Come se fosse normale, con un budget di circa 45 milioni, spenderne 40 per un centrale e manco farlo giocare titolare perché di fatto per capacità ed esperienza ne ha altri due se non tre davanti


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Settembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esterno nel CC a 5, terzino e esterno destro.
> Tra l’altro alla fine sono arrivati tutti e, per me non è finita qui.


secondo te puo arrivare qualcun altro?? non scade il 31 il mercato?


----------



## marktom87 (1 Settembre 2022)

Io darei messias al Monza lo vedo perfetto a 8 milioni e prenderei ziyech 3.5 di prestito più 16.5 riscatto e 4.5 a lui di stipendio e copri preciso con messias gli 8


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Settembre 2022)

grandissimo colpo, non capisco le critiche visto che sulla destra siamo scarsissimi. Soprattutto perchè in prestito con diritto, quindi tutta un'annata per valutarlo. Il potenziale c'è, certo non è stato perfetto al Barcellona ma ci sta, altrimenti costerebbe 60 milioni e andrebbe in Premier League. Bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> secondo te puo arrivare qualcun altro?? non scade il 31 il mercato?


No era una battuta, non credo ma in cuore spero sempre in Ziyech


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> secondo te puo arrivare qualcun altro?? non scade il 31 il mercato?


il mercato finisce il primo settembre, c'è ancora tutta la giornata. Detto ciò il nostro mercatoin entrata è chiuso sicuramente, al massimo esce baka


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Le caratteristiche non lo confinano certo nel ruolo di terzino a vita, per me non ha proprio le doti di un'ala. Palla al piede è spesso un ignorantone di prima qualità, farà imbestialire molti. Anche in difesa è bravo nel coprire e rientrare, meno per le continue leggerezze. Un Theo bis palla al piede. Se sono entrambi in campo in giornata no possiamo chiedere a Mike di fare il portiere volante perché tanto cambia poco
> 
> Però c'è anche da considerare l'età del ragazzo. 21 anni. Lo puoi ancora modellare come vuoi e vedere come risponde.
> 
> ...


non mi son spiegato. sicuramente viene a fare il terzino, purtroppo. 
ma se fosse per me farebbe il terzino all'occorrenza e nel tempo libero il titolare davanti. 
perchè non ha senso un terzino con le sue caratteristiche, io di forti non me ne ricordo, tanto più accoppiato a theo.
che lo abbia fatto al barca (che ha fallito) vuol dire poco perchè il loro terzino gioca diversamente da tutti gli altri.
il ruolo come lo fa calabria non è facile da fare.
comunque io ho sempre la sensazione che si vada ad occasioni e non a chi serve. ma questo lo vedremo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gran bel colpo. Una scommessa importante. Terzino tecnico e offensivo. Tatticamente tutto da fare come piacciono a noi.
> 
> Comunque leggo tanti commenti... ma NON è americano. È solo di nazionalità.
> È nato e cresciuto in Olanda. Prodotto delle giovanili Ajax.


ce lo vedi a far staffetta con calabria?


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2022)

è un terzino come lo sono certi sudamericani...praticamente Kalulu dovrà coprire il centro-destra quando spinge
abbiamo già avuto giocatori così in passato


----------



## Wetter (1 Settembre 2022)

Secondo me è stato preso perchè è in grado di fare sia il terzino che l'ala destra. Se lo fa Salamella non vedo perchè non possa farlo lui.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Sbaglio o dai video mi sembra che questo giochi a sinistra come a destra senza problemi? Sarà per questo che hanno preso lui, anche come possibile alternativa a sinistra.


----------



## Maurizio91 (1 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque il forum è eccezionale.
> 
> Giocatore che il 99% della gente non l' ha mai sentito nominare, se guardi le statistiche gol/assist siamo a livello di Calabria, però c' è un hype clamoroso
> 
> ...


Io resto cauto.
Mi sembra un tipo di acquisto alla Deulofeu, quindi bene ma niente che sposti l'asticella della squadra.

E' lagnante da leggere, ma secondo me stiamo vivendo un fortissimo "momento paragone", ovvero "Dest è meglio del nulla", quindi siamo contenti.

Ma io sono ancora mentalmente fermo al post-scudetto e ai 3 famosi toppe in arrivo. Attendo ancora il primo...


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Sogno o son dest?

spero non l’abbiano già scritto, sono un po’ storto e non sono riuscito a leggere tutto


----------



## Maurizio91 (1 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ammetto la mia ignoranza, mai visto prima di stasera… *anche Theo però non sapevo chi fosse*. Speriamo bene, sa di scommessa comunque, iniziano ad essere parecchie le incognite di questa stagione e un po’ poche certezze, ci diamo al gambling ormai..


Questo assolutamente sì.
Il fatto che il Barcellona l'abbia lasciato andare non vuol dire che non sia buono. 
I casi alla Tomori e alla Theo Hernandez ne sono la prova.

I grandi club hanno un giro di calciatori così ampio che non possono materialmente tenerli tutti, quindi qualcuno forte (se non fortissimo) gli scappa anche.


----------



## ROQ (1 Settembre 2022)

Ma sul serio non lo conosce quasi nessuno? Questo era un baby fenomeno all'ajax che aveva già giocato titolare a 18anni, ed è stato comprato al volo dal Barcellona come nuovo Dani Alves. é finito "mezzo" bruciato come tutto il barcellona (nel peggior periodo degli ultimi 10 anni) ma il suo lo ha comunque fatto specie la prima stagione. Cioè non viene dalla pergolettese e non è che faceva il fabbro fino all'altro ieri, è no che è già stato in 2 top team e ha giocato la CL 26 volte, cioè non so quanti della nostra rosa possano dire lo stesso.
è un terzino destro iper offensivo, da noi lo vedrei bene anche a destra come ideale nel 4-2-3-1 classico al posto dei soliti noti, a livello di statistiche per il momento siamo li, ma questo ha un potenziale clamoroso. Inoltre è giovanissimo, ancora plasmabile ancora anche come terzino alla cafu da noi. Unica pecca il gioco aereo, ma questa è una debolezza che su 1 o 2 calciatori su 11 si può concedere. Potenzialmente è un acquisto clamoroso, ottima tecnica, dribbling e velocità top. Upgrade clamoroso rispetto a quelli che abbiamo. Ah, ps: per venire da noi ha sfanculato anche l'inter pare. Sinceramente è un colpo che mi ha stupito, sognavo Ziyech come ciliegina sulla torta che ovviamente nell'immediato era una garanzia, ma in ottica futuristica questo è un acquisto pazzesco. Unica pecca a parte la già citata altezza che è una fissa mia (più che altro per il gioco aereo perché il corpo lo sa usare ed è agilissimo) per ora ha segnato poco, ma ripeto ha sempre giocato terzino. Tra l'altro lo ho visto giocare spesso a sx al Barcellona...


----------



## Tobi (1 Settembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Ma sul serio non lo conosce quasi nessuno? Questo era un baby fenomeno all'ajax che aveva già giocato titolare a 18anni, ed è stato comprato al volo dal Barcellona come nuovo Dani Alves. é finito "mezzo" bruciato come tutto il barcellona (nel peggior periodo degli ultimi 10 anni) ma il suo lo ha comunque fatto specie la prima stagione. Cioè non viene dalla pergolettese e non è che faceva il fabbro fino all'altro ieri, è no che è già stato in 2 top team e ha giocato la CL 26 volte, cioè non so quanti della nostra rosa possano dire lo stesso.
> è un terzino destro iper offensivo, da noi lo vedrei bene anche a destra come ideale nel 4-2-3-1 classico al posto dei soliti noti, a livello di statistiche per il momento siamo li, ma questo ha un potenziale clamoroso. Inoltre è giovanissimo, ancora plasmabile ancora anche come terzino alla cafu da noi. Unica pecca il gioco aereo, ma questa è una debolezza che su 1 o 2 calciatori su 11 si può concedere. Potenzialmente è un acquisto clamoroso, ottima tecnica, dribbling e velocità top. Upgrade clamoroso rispetto a quelli che abbiamo. Ah, ps: per venire da noi ha sfanculato anche l'inter pare. Sinceramente è un colpo che mi ha stupito, sognavo Ziyech come ciliegina sulla torta che ovviamente nell'immediato era una garanzia, ma in ottica futuristica questo è un acquisto pazzesco. Unica pecca a parte la già citata altezza che è una fissa mia (più che altro per il gioco aereo perché il corpo lo sa usare ed è agilissimo) per ora ha segnato poco, ma ripeto ha sempre giocato terzino. Tra l'altro lo ho visto giocare spesso a sx al Barcellona...



Tutto bello e favoloso ma intanto bisogna capire quale sarà il suo ruolo in squadra. Terzino fisso o Ala. Arriva dopo il k.0 di Florenzi ma di Florenzi ha pochissimo e niente. Uno è prevalentemente un terzino bloccato per costruire dal basso, lui con la sua velocità ed agilità non può stare li fermo. 
Mi viene il dubbio che uno dei due (Saele/Messias) domani faccia le valigie e che Dest venga collocato come Ala offensiva


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> 15 cm più basso di Hernandez


8 dai non esageriamo


----------



## giannigrenoli (1 Settembre 2022)

Fossi in Saele chiederei la cessione last minute.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ce lo vedi a far staffetta con calabria?


Si certo. Sarà anche la riserva di Theo soprattutto.

Comunque quando giocherà insieme a TTheosata il francese a giocare più accentrato e bloccato secondo me, più vicino ai due centrale e al mediano quando si imposta mentre Dest giocherà molto avanzato largo a destra.
Finora non avevamo questa soluzione in rosa.


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> 8 dai non esageriamo


Comunque è un nano. Altra sofferenza sulle palle alte.


----------



## MagicBox (1 Settembre 2022)

Redbird ti mette le aaaaaaliiiiiii


----------



## Konrad (1 Settembre 2022)

Dai Gerry, regalarci la fascia destra a stelle e strisce con Dest e Pulisic!


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Vorrei capire da dove deriva la leggenda che Dest possa fare l'ala destra nel nostro 4231.. 
All'Ajax ha giocato una stagione ed ha sempre fatto il terzino destro.
Al Barcellona ha fatto solo 5 volte l'ala destra in un 433 e 16 l'esterno destro di un centrocampo a 4/5


----------



## giannigrenoli (1 Settembre 2022)

Sono certo che Pioli lo proverà ala destra alla Cuadrado, è li che abbiamo i maggiori problemi,quindi non costa nulla provare,se va bene facciamo bingo. 
Anche perchè sarebbe inusuale che il Milan dia 3,8 milioni l'anno ad un terzino di riserva con riscatto a 20 milioni.
Se invece questo sbancasse come ala destra allora sarebbe un colpaccio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si certo. Sarà anche la riserva di Theo soprattutto.
> 
> Comunque *quando giocherà insieme a TTheosata il francese a giocare più accentrato e bloccato secondo me*, più vicino ai due centrale e al mediano quando si imposta mentre Dest giocherà molto avanzato largo a destra.
> Finora non avevamo questa soluzione in rosa.


anche secondo me.
potendo fare più ruoli è una bella presa, però è importante che non conceda gol con cappelle altrimenti diventa deleterio se gioca per calabria.
mi preoccupa molto meno al posto di theo e messias.
comunque da quel poco che ho visto è tagliato per giocare ala da noi. sarebbe proprio utile.
mi piacerebbe capire perchè non segna mai, avremo tempo per scoprirlo.


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2022)

Non cominciamo a invocarlo come esterno alto eh.

Anche Saele era un terzino, lo abbiamo spostato esterno offensivo e i risultati si vedono: equilibratore il primo anno, scatenato te di bestemmie dal secondo in poi.

Dest tira in porta 2 volte a campionato. È bravissimo nel creare superiorità, ma non certo nell’assist e nel goal. Cosa che per un esterno sono fondamentali.

Non abbiamo una prima punta da 30 goal stagionali, significa che gli esterni devono farne almeno 10 a testa.

Purtroppo chiudiamo il terzo anno consecutivo con questa lacuna dell’esterno. C’è poco da fare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire da dove deriva la leggenda che Dest possa fare l'ala destra nel nostro 4231..
> All'Ajax ha giocato una stagione ed ha sempre fatto il terzino destro.
> Al Barcellona ha fatto solo 5 volte l'ala destra in un 433 e 16 l'esterno destro di un centrocampo a 4/5


deriva dal fatto che la nostra ala destra è molto difensiva mentre il terzino del barca gioca quasi sulla linea degli attaccanti.
da qui penso che lo possa fare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Settembre 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Non cominciamo a invocarlo come esterno alto eh.
> 
> Anche Saele era un terzino, lo abbiamo spostato esterno offensivo e i risultati si vedono: equilibratore il primo anno, scatenato te di bestemmie dal secondo in poi.
> 
> ...


sacrosanto, ma non ce l'abbiamo a destra uno così...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2022)

Io non lo conosco ma mi fido di voi.

Oltrtetutto ero arcistrasicuro che sarebbe arrivato nessuno per sostituire florenzi e ho toppato clamorosamente.
Però se il ragazzo è tecnico come dite non è da escludere che possa esser impiegato anche come vice theo seppur a piede invertito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non lo conosco ma mi fido di voi.
> 
> Oltrtetutto ero arcistrasicuro che sarebbe arrivato nessuno per sostituire florenzi e ho toppato clamorosamente.
> Però se il ragazzo è tecnico come dite non è da escludere che possa esser impiegato anche come vice theo seppur a piede invertito.


speriamo che oggi sia il giorno delle partenze di ballo e baka, io sogno anche saele ma non sarà


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> deriva dal fatto che la nostra ala destra è molto difensiva mentre il terzino del barca gioca quasi sulla linea degli attaccanti.
> da qui penso che lo possa fare.


Ti correggo.

Deriva del fatto che Saele e Messias ci hanno portato all'esaurimento e saremmo disposti a provare anche Ballo Touré ala destra a questo punto


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non lo conosco ma mi fido di voi.
> 
> Oltrtetutto ero arcistrasicuro che sarebbe arrivato nessuno per sostituire florenzi e ho toppato clamorosamente.
> Però se il ragazzo è tecnico come dite non è da escludere che possa esser impiegato anche come vice theo seppur a piede invertito.


Dest é arrivato proprio nell'ottica di fare più ruoli. A sinistra può starci benissimo, meglio di Ballo. A destra gli viene naturale e se proprio vogliono lo mettono esterno, anche se faccio fatica ad immaginarlo on quest'ottica per una questione numerica e di esigenze. Ad oggi servono rotazioni negli esterni difensivi, non certo in alto a destra.

Comunque lo cercavamo un anno fà, e lo abbiamo cercato da almeno inizio agosto stando ai giornali. Quindi prima dell'infortunio di Florenzi. Non escludo che sarebbe arrivato a priori, era un giocatore che seguivano da molto...

Da creare e rimodellare secondo il nostro calcio, ma un signor progetto di giocatore. Veramente motivante.


----------



## sunburn (1 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non lo conosco ma mi fido di voi.


Io non lo conosco, ma i commenti su di lui non mi fanno stare tranquillo. Ho sempre avuto un pregiudizio per i giocatori spacciati come “tuttofare”… Nel calcio, come nella vita, quelli che sanno fare tutto spesso non sanno fare nulla.
Speriamo che sia un ottimo terzino destro *O* un’ottima ala destra.


----------



## Maximo (1 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> grandissimo colpo, non capisco le critiche visto che sulla destra siamo scarsissimi. Soprattutto perchè in prestito con diritto, quindi tutta un'annata per valutarlo. Il potenziale c'è, certo non è stato perfetto al Barcellona ma ci sta, altrimenti costerebbe 60 milioni e andrebbe in Premier League. Bene.


Le critiche c’erano anche quando prendemmo Kalulu e Tomori. Tutti i tifosi (o almeno gran parte), orfani di Kebab e Simakan…

D’altronde noi non prendiamo grandi campioni affermati come Rabiot, Ramsey, e Pogba, o giovani fortissimi come Kean e Kajo Jorge (il nuovo Careca).
Normale che la gente si lamenti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non lo conosco ma mi fido di voi.
> 
> Oltrtetutto ero arcistrasicuro che sarebbe arrivato nessuno per sostituire florenzi e ho toppato clamorosamente.
> Però se il ragazzo è tecnico come dite non è da escludere che possa esser impiegato anche come vice theo seppur a piede invertito.


Ha giocato tante volte anche da terzino sinistro, lo sa fare. Copriamo due lacune in questo modo, vice terzino destro e vice terzino sinistro. Tra l'altro Dest tecnicamente è di altro livello rispetto a Calabria, sappiamo che tipo di giocatori sforna la scuola olandese, in particolar modo l'Ajax.


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Settembre 2022)

Forse lo hanno preso quando han capito che Cdk giocherà in mezzo e non a destra come si era ipotizzato e non potevamo reggere Messias o salemakers quando si gioca nei big match in champions ma serviva più equilibrio mettendo li a destra in alto (e in A nei big match) uno che dia una mano dietro che trasformi il 4231 in corsa nelle partite in un 3421 con Dest e Theo terzini e leao Cdk sulla trequarti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non lo conosco, ma i commenti su di lui non mi fanno stare tranquillo. Ho sempre avuto un pregiudizio per i giocatori spacciati come “tuttofare”… Nel calcio, come nella vita, quelli che sanno fare tutto spesso non sanno fare nulla.
> Speriamo che sia un ottimo terzino destro *O* un’ottima ala destra.


La scuola olandese insegna a fare tutto, è da decenni che è così... Vogliono giocatori totali, all'Ajax hanno parametri rigidissimi un termini di valutazione e quelli che emergono hanno spesso capacitá tecniche al di sopra della media.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dest é arrivato proprio nell'ottica di fare più ruoli. A sinistra può starci benissimo, meglio di Ballo. A destra gli viene naturale e se proprio vogliono lo mettono esterno, anche se faccio fatica ad immaginarlo on quest'ottica per una questione numerica e di esigenze. Ad oggi servono rotazioni negli esterni difensivi, non certo in alto a destra.
> 
> Comunque lo cercavamo un anno fà, e lo abbiamo cercato da almeno inizio agosto stando ai giornali. Quindi prima dell'infortunio di Florenzi. Non escludo che sarebbe arrivato a priori, era un giocatore che seguivano da molto...
> 
> Da creare e rimodellare secondo il nostro calcio, ma un signor progetto di giocatore. Veramente motivante.


Ma dimmi una cosa : è tecnico come cancelo???


----------



## Sam (1 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non lo conosco, ma i commenti su di lui non mi fanno stare tranquillo. Ho sempre avuto un pregiudizio per i giocatori spacciati come “tuttofare”… *Nel calcio, come nella vita, quelli che sanno fare tutto spesso non sanno fare nulla.*
> Speriamo che sia un ottimo terzino destro *O* un’ottima ala destra.


Tipo il “jolly” Borini, che ovunque lo mettessi riusciva a far cag4re.
Hanno provato ad usarlo pure come ferma porta, ma era indecente anche lì.


----------



## Bataille (1 Settembre 2022)

Viste le immani, abissali lacune sull'out offensivo di destra, non possiamo permetterci di relegare un giocatore di questa caratura tecnica e dotato di questa facilità di corsa al ruolo di sostituto di Davide Calabria. 

Spero sia venuto per colmare, almeno in parte, quel vuoto, altrimenti avrei dei seri dubbi sulla sua utilità.


----------



## darden (1 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> speriamo che oggi sia il giorno delle partenze di ballo e baka, io sogno anche saele ma non sarà



In ogni caso Ballo non vedrà più il campo e non sarà sicuramente nelle liste Uefa. Praticamente abbiamo:

Theo SX
Calabria DX SX
Kalulu DC DX SX
Dest DX SX
Florenzi DX SX
Tanti adattati come vice-theo ma ci può stare come pacchetto terzini in squadra. Stesso discorso per Baka che con Bennacer/Tonali/Vrakcx/Pobega/Krunic difficilmente vedrà il campo e le liste Uefa se non cambia squadra.

Sinceramente in quelli davanti al momento quello di troppo per i giocatori in squadra è Diaz, io spero che piano piano esca dalle rotazioni e si dividano il tempo sulla trequarti CDK e Adli. Anche perchè dopo l'acquisto di CDK il prossimo anno vedo impossibile il riscatto di brahim.

Far uscire Saele significherebbe cercare una ala dx, ma la vedo complicata


----------



## Sam (1 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> speriamo che oggi sia il giorno delle partenze di ballo e baka, io sogno anche saele ma non sarà


Maldini sta provando a chiudere Saele nel bagaglio di Baka e Ballo e portarlo in aeroporto con loro, ma in entrambi i casi superano il peso del bagaglio a mano, e Cardinale ha già detto che il bagaglio in stiva non lo paga, perché ha già fatto fatica per raccogliere i soldi per comprare il Milan, figurarsi andare di nuovo a chiedere altri soldi per l’aereo.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma dimmi una cosa : è tecnico come cancelo???


Ha ottimi piedi ed è abile nel creare superiorità numerica. 

E no, non è Cancelo. Forse come interpretazione ci sta, ma non ha l'intelligenza ed il controllo palla del Portoghese. Gioca d'istinto.

Voglio precisare che nasce ala destra, poi nelle giovanili è stato (come accade spesso) arretrato nel ruolo di terzino. Quindi un terzino con le capacità di un'ala, che ha imparato i principi del terzino. Da noi se ha voglia potrà terminati come giocatore.

Dietro è sicuramente quello con o piedi migliori, di gran lunga. Con lui l'impostazione dal basso diventa ancora più semplice, ma è capace di stare lucido? Se non fa l'ignorante (che spesso è) allora tanta roba


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ha ottimi piedi ed è abile nel creare superiorità numerica.
> 
> E no, non è Cancelo. Forse come interpretazione ci sta, ma non ha l'intelligenza ed il controllo palla del Portoghese. Gioca d'istinto.
> 
> Voglio precisare che nasce ala destra, poi nelle giovanili è stato (come accade spesso) arretrato nel ruolo di terzino. Quindi un terzino con le capacità di un'ala, che ha imparato i principi del terzino. Da noi se ha voglia potrà terminati come giocatore.


Stavo pensando se è abbastanza tecnico per accentrarlo nella prima impostazione e aiutare nelle uscite linea-linea.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Settembre 2022)

Giocherà terzino destro. Per favore non cominciamo con le solite pippe mentali sono perchè abbiamo due roiti come ala

Grazie


----------



## CS10 (1 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Tipo il “jolly” Borini, che ovunque lo mettessi riusciva a far cag4re.
> Hanno provato ad usarlo pure come ferma porta, ma era indecente anche lì.


O come l'irreprensibile Urby Emanuelson che giocava terzino, centrocampista e addirittura trequartista


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Settembre 2022)

Però è strano che prendiamo un giocatore giovane è gli diamo quasi 4mln di stipendio a primo approccio, molto molto strano.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando se è abbastanza tecnico per accentrarlo nella prima impostazione e aiutare nelle uscite linea-linea.


Infatti ho fatto un edit


----------



## neversayconte (1 Settembre 2022)

speriamo arrivi qualcosina sulla destra 
anche un gnonto, giovane italiano per le liste


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2022)

*Dest in Italia verso la tarda mattinata. *


----------



## joker07 (1 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dest é arrivato proprio nell'ottica di fare più ruoli. A sinistra può starci benissimo, meglio di Ballo. A destra gli viene naturale e se proprio vogliono lo mettono esterno, anche se faccio fatica ad immaginarlo on quest'ottica per una questione numerica e di esigenze. Ad oggi servono rotazioni negli esterni difensivi, non certo in alto a destra.
> 
> Comunque lo cercavamo un anno fà, e lo abbiamo cercato da almeno inizio agosto stando ai giornali. Quindi prima dell'infortunio di Florenzi. Non escludo che sarebbe arrivato a priori, era un giocatore che seguivano da molto...
> 
> Da creare e rimodellare secondo il nostro calcio, ma un signor progetto di giocatore. Veramente motivante.


Ci sta che lo seguivamo già, forse si fidano zero di Billy Ballo e quindi cercavano uno con qualità fisiche (velocità in questo caso), buona tecnica, che potesse essere una buona alternativa a Theo sulla sinistra e che eventualmente potesse essere impiegato sulla destra in caso di forfait di Calabria o Florenzi (spesso infortunato).


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Romano conferma le news precedenti: Dest è del Milan. Sarà a Milano nella giornata di domani, giovedì. Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. Potenziale contratto quadriennale fino al 2027, oltre ad un anno di prestito.


Alla fine è arrivato il vice-Theo anche se ovviamente Dest è soprattutto un terzino destro. Vice-Theo perchè quando Florenzi recupererà giocherà prevalentemente a sinistra in modo da non vedere più Ballo Toure. 

La particolarità di questo acquisto è che dopo non so quanto tempo torniamo ad acquistare un calciatore non particolarmente dotato fisicamente, anzi persino piccolo per la sua altezza ma con un background tecnico importante. Abbiamo bisogno di qualità vera in tutti i ruoli e lui può aiutarci molto in questo senso. 

Avviso ai naviganti: non giocherà esterno destro a breve e forse mai. Pioli lo ha detto più volte che a destra vuole un "equilibratore" (ovviamente per Ziyech avrebbe fatto volentieri uno strappo alla regola) e adattare in quel ruolo un ragazzo che non gioca in questa posizione da anni non rientra nel suo modo di fare.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche secondo me.
> potendo fare più ruoli è una bella presa, però è importante che non conceda gol con cappelle altrimenti diventa deleterio se gioca per calabria.
> mi preoccupa molto meno al posto di theo e messias.
> comunque da quel poco che ho visto è tagliato per giocare ala da noi. sarebbe proprio utile.
> mi piacerebbe capire perchè non segna mai, avremo tempo per scoprirlo.


Ti dirò che secondo me lo volevamo a prescindere e da tempo, se fossimo riusciti a cedere Ballo.

È un altro da costruire tatticamente ma ha qualità tecniche e fisiche importanti sulle quali lavorare, come tutti quelli che abbiamo preso questa estate.

Il discorso difensivo vale fino ad un certo punto. La nostra idea come detto tante volte è difendere a 50 metri dalla porta e avere il possesso palla per gran parte del partita. Tutte le scelte di mercato mi sembra vadano in questa direzione.


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> O come l'irreprensibile Urby Emanuelson che giocava terzino, centrocampista e addirittura trequartista


Hai sbloccato un ricordo di un certo degrado


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2022)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Ci sta che lo seguivamo già, forse si fidano zero di Billy Ballo e quindi cercavano uno con qualità fisiche (velocità in questo caso), buona tecnica, che potesse essere una buona alternativa a Theo sulla sinistra e che eventualmente potesse essere impiegato sulla destra in caso di forfait di Calabria o Florenzi (spesso infortunato).


Non arrivo a contare fino a 3 se devo scegliere tra Dest e Florenzi nelle rotazioni di destra. È anche alternativo come qualità ai nostri a destra, ad oggi è così.


----------



## sunburn (1 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Tipo il “jolly” Borini, che ovunque lo mettessi riusciva a far cag4re.
> Hanno provato ad usarlo pure come ferma porta, ma era indecente anche lì.





CS10 ha scritto:


> O come l'irreprensibile Urby Emanuelson che giocava terzino, centrocampista e addirittura trequartista


Li avete citati voi. Io non stavo _assolutissimamente_ pensando a loro due…


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando se è abbastanza tecnico per accentrarlo nella prima impostazione e aiutare nelle uscite linea-linea.


Te la faccio io una domanda: può un calciatore tecnico e che va d'istinto diventare abile nelle letture? Per me serve un cervello non indifferente per fare quello che chiedi. O no?


----------



## sunburn (1 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La scuola olandese insegna a fare tutto, è da decenni che è così... Vogliono giocatori totali, all'Ajax hanno parametri rigidissimi un termini di valutazione e quelli che emergono hanno spesso capacitá tecniche al di sopra della media.


Ma questa è una leggenda metropolitana legata al calcio totale. Di fatto gli olandesi che sapevano fare più ruoli si contano sulle dita di una mano in tutta la loro storia ed erano autentici fenomeni della storia del calcio. Peraltro, era un calcio diverso, in cui il talento faceva sempre e comunque la differenza perché c’erano un tatticismo molto meno esasperato e ritmi più blandi.
Nel calcio moderno le differenze tra un ruolo e l’altro sono abissali. Basti solo pensare alle difficoltà che hanno tutti i buoni difensori a passare dalla difesa a 3 a quella a 4 o viceversa o, anche a parità di modulo, passare da una difesa alta a una difesa bassa. Immaginiamoci passare da terzino destro ad esterno destro offensivo.
Se Dest sarà in grado di fare indifferentemente e ad altissimi livelli sia terzino destro che esterno destro offensivo vorrà dire che abbiamo pescato un autentico fenomeno, e io me lo auguro di cuore. Ma finché non vedo, non credo.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Te la faccio io una domanda: può un calciatore tecnico e che va d'istinto diventare abile nelle letture? Per me serve un cervello non indifferente per fare quello che chiedi. O no?


Facendola breve, Dest è per caratteristiche simile a Theo quando è arrivato.

Palla al piede è fenomenale. Ha velocità, tecnica pazzesca in conduzione, fantasia. In fase difensiva è da costruire, come il nostro 19.

Ma è chiaro che se ci riusciamo... parliamoci chiaro chi ha una difesa Dest Kalulu Tomori Theo?

Pensiamoci un attimo... se ri devi difendere contro Leao e Theo è già difficile... se ci aggiungi pure CDK e Dest ci sarà da divertirsi. le avversarie impazziranno a giocare contro di noi.

Per me con lui davvero completiamo QUASI il quadro: mancano solo la punta e il trequarti di destra per vincere la Champions. Per il resto abbiamo tutto, ci manca giusto l'esperienza di partite di quel livello, cosa normale per una squadra giovanissima come la nostra.

Questo di Dest è un acquisto super e ce ne renderemo presto conto. Sinceramente non pensavo che il Barca lo cedesse, ma sono un circo per cui ci sta.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Te la faccio io una domanda: può un calciatore tecnico e che va d'istinto diventare abile nelle letture? Per me serve un cervello non indifferente per fare quello che chiedi. O no?


Se è un'ala tutta guizzi, dribbling, cambi di passo e istinto assolutamente no.

Ma se è un giocatore di fascia tecnico si, assolutamente.
Considera che i terzini per antonomasia sono quelli che la palla la portano su in conduzione, se oltre ad esser forte in conduzione un terzino ha un bagaglio tecnico notevole nel calcio moderno può venire dentro al campo e aiutare nel primo giro-palla, nelle uscite linea-linea e anche sulle transizioni.
Calabria la fa e non è cancelo.

Ormai i centrocampisti statici e i terzini da binario sono la preistoria.
Gli spazi e le linee di passaggio si cercano diversamente con una dislocazione che manda in crisi gli allegri di turno.
Un terzino 'diverso' oggi nel calcio moderno è FONDAMENTALE.


----------



## Maravich49 (1 Settembre 2022)

Andate a vedere su YouTube il video di presentazione al Barca, non riesce a fare due palleggi di fila  spreriamo non sia un Emanuelson.

Maradona is good
Pele is better
Dest is Best


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Facendola breve, Dest è per caratteristiche simile a Theo quando è arrivato.
> 
> Palla al piede è fenomenale. Ha velocità, tecnica pazzesca in conduzione, fantasia. In fase difensiva è da costruire, come il nostro 19.
> 
> ...


Mah... ti vedo un pò tanto ottimista. Col Sassuolo per 60 minuti non ci siamo avvicinati alla porta, in mezzo manca qualcosa.


----------



## Diavolo86 (1 Settembre 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Andate a vedere su YouTube il video di presentazione al Barca, non riesce a fare due palleggi di fila  spreriamo non sia un Emanuelson.
> 
> Maradona is good
> Pele is better
> Dest is Best


Anche Theo nella presentazione al Real non riuscì a fare due palleggi di fila. 
Speriamo sia di buon auspicio


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mah... ti vedo un pò tanto ottimista. Col Sassuolo per 60 minuti non ci siamo avvicinati alla porta, in mezzo manca qualcosa.


Io valuto quello che abbiamo al di la della singola partita (di inizio stagione).

Maignan
Dest Kalulu Tomori Theo
Bennacer Tonali
Messias CDK Leao
Origi/Giroud

Per me siamo fortissimi. CDK e Dest migliorano tantissimo la squadra, non poco.

Poi per completare la squadra mancano evidentemente due pedine, punta e trequartista di destra. Ma considerando eta media, potenziale di crescita e livello di qualità individuale... tutto questo aggiunto alle nostre idee di gioco offensivo e spettacolare... ci sara da divertirsi e vedo proprio tutti gli ingredienti per aprire un ciclo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Settembre 2022)

E facciamolo quest 4-3-2-1. A sinistra Leao e Theo che spingono, a destra Dest e CDK.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2022)

Certo che con Theo e Dest il 343 / 3412 è da prendere in considerazione eh


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma questa è una leggenda metropolitana legata al calcio totale. Di fatto gli olandesi che sapevano fare più ruoli si contano sulle dita di una mano in tutta la loro storia ed erano autentici fenomeni della storia del calcio. Peraltro, era un calcio diverso, in cui il talento faceva sempre e comunque la differenza perché c’erano un tatticismo molto meno esasperato e ritmi più blandi.
> Nel calcio moderno le differenze tra un ruolo e l’altro sono abissali. Basti solo pensare alle difficoltà che hanno tutti i buoni difensori a passare dalla difesa a 3 a quella a 4 o viceversa o, anche a parità di modulo, passare da una difesa alta a una difesa bassa. Immaginiamoci passare da terzino destro ad esterno destro offensivo.
> Se Dest sarà in grado di fare indifferentemente e ad altissimi livelli sia terzino destro che esterno destro offensivo vorrà dire che abbiamo pescato un autentico fenomeno, e io me lo auguro di cuore. Ma finché non vedo, non credo.


Io non parlavo comunque di ruolo, ma di caratteristiche tecniche. Gli olandesi sono letteralmente ossessionati dall'allenare molte abilità, sia tecniche, che fisiche che tattiche. Ricercano giocatori così e quindi i giovani che vengono fuori dal loro settore giovanile sono spesso giocatori che hanno subito già una severa scrematura per emergere in prima squadra e che sono stati selezionati e allenati secondo il leggendario modello TIPS (tecnica, visione di gioco, personalità, velocità... le parole dell'acronimo sono olandesi chiaramente). 
Poi certo ogni giocatore ha delle sue caratteristiche peculiari, c'è chi è più offensivo e chi meno e Dest è certamente un giocatore più forte nella fase offensiva che difensiva.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ti dirò che secondo me lo volevamo a prescindere e da tempo, se fossimo riusciti a cedere Ballo.
> 
> È un altro da costruire tatticamente ma ha qualità tecniche e fisiche importanti sulle quali lavorare, come tutti quelli che abbiamo preso questa estate.
> 
> Il discorso difensivo vale fino ad un certo punto. La nostra idea come detto tante volte è difendere a 50 metri dalla porta e avere il possesso palla per gran parte del partita. Tutte le scelte di mercato mi sembra vadano in questa direzione.


non saremo mai squadra da 70% di possesso, per fortuna.
già col 60% significa incontrare squadre chiuse, cosa che noi non sappiamo fare.
recuperare forte ed andare al tiro è ok, recuperare per palleggiare non è ok, inoltre non abbiamo i piedi per palleggiare nella metà degli altri.
contrapposto a leao potrebbe far guadagnare spazio anche a rafa. comunque giocherà terzino e è il classico tipo che ti fa tirare madonne. ma come diceva qualcuno nasce ala, poi all ajax si sa che le ali sono ali vere ed è stato spostato, ma da noi..


----------



## sunburn (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo di Dest è un acquisto super e ce ne renderemo presto conto.


Ce lo auguriamo tutti, ma oggettivamente formula e tempistica dell’ingaggio sono quelle tipiche del tappabuchi. Speriamo diventi un “tappabuchi” alla Tomori.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2022)

Gli indaisti stanno scoppiando.


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Gli indaisti stanno scoppiando.


L'importante è che scoppino sabato sera...


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Facendola breve, Dest è per caratteristiche simile a Theo quando è arrivato.
> 
> Palla al piede è fenomenale. Ha velocità, tecnica pazzesca in conduzione, fantasia. In fase difensiva è da costruire, come il nostro 19.
> 
> ...


Non lo conosco abbastanza, ma difensivamente non sembra gran che ,se ci mettiamo che deve rimanere bloccato quasi sempre quando sale Theo allora diventa complicato. Se dobbiamo fare la difesa a 3 bloccata meglio uno alla Kalulu che uno così.

Diverso se viene messo nei 3 davanti dove può dare copertura, ma allo stesso avere la velocità per saltare l'uomo è creare superiorità che non riescono a fare ne Salemekers ne Messias.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non saremo mai squadra da 70% di possesso, per fortuna.
> già col 60% significa incontrare squadre chiuse, cosa che noi non sappiamo fare.
> recuperare forte ed andare al tiro è ok, recuperare per palleggiare non è ok, inoltre non abbiamo i piedi per palleggiare nella metà degli altri.
> contrapposto a leao potrebbe far guadagnare spazio anche a rafa. comunque giocherà terzino e è il classico tipo che ti fa tirare madonne. ma come diceva qualcuno nasce ala, poi all ajax si sa che le ali sono ali vere ed è stato spostato, ma da noi..


Siamo una squadra costruita per inchiodare l'avversario nella sua area di rigore. Siamo costruiti per questo.
Per me quando siamo al completo i piedi li abbiamo eccome.
Theo Dest Leao CDK Tonali Bennacer... sono tutti giocatori tecnicamente fortissimi. Forti nell'uno contro uno. Alcuni di questi creano sistematicamente la superiorità numerica.

Io guardo a come siamo costruiti e godo. Da secoli non avevamo una squadra cosi. Ci divertiremo un casino.

Occhio che Dest non è scarso in fase difensiva eh... tatticamente è da costruire ma nell'uno contro uno è una bestia. Ha baricentro basso e un passo rapidissimo, è difficilissimo da saltare. Chiaro che in una difesa posizionale tipo la Juve farebbe fatica, ma nella nostra che difende a metà campo per me ci si troverà benissimo. In campo aperto lo vedrai è una bestia, voglio vedere se riusciranno a saltarlo tanto facilmente... con Kalulu che gli copre le spalle poi...


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ce lo auguriamo tutti, ma oggettivamente formula e tempistica dell’ingaggio sono quelle tipiche del tappabuchi. Speriamo diventi un “tappabuchi” alla Tomori.


Ne riparleremo. Guarda su Vranckx e Thiaw non mi sbilancio, sono scommesse e potrebbero anche essere forti.

Ma Dest è un altro discorso. Lui è fortissimo, non ho dubbi. E' un giocatore esaltante e spettacolare, come Theo.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco abbastanza, ma difensivamente non sembra gran che ,se ci mettiamo che deve rimanere bloccato quasi sempre quando sale Theo allora diventa complicato. Se dobbiamo fare la difesa a 3 bloccata meglio uno alla Kalulu che uno così.
> 
> Diverso se viene messo nei 3 davanti dove può dare copertura, ma allo stesso avere la velocità per saltare l'uomo è creare superiorità che non riescono a fare ne Salemekers ne Messias.


Vediamo. Ci vorrà tempo per affermarsi. All'inizio abbiamo comunque Calabria che ci da proprio quel tipo di equilibrio.

Ma in futuro Dest è proprio quello che mancava per bilanciare il nostro gioco, notoriamente sbilanciato a sinistra.

Lui ha proprio tutto per imporsi nel nostro sistema di gioco.

Sul discorso difensivo penso ci sia un po' di confusione. Dest non è scarso difensivamente. Se giocassimo con difesa bassa e posizionale si, ma noi giochiamo a metà campo e in campo aperto e allora è un altro paio di maniche perchè Dest è rapidissimo e velocissimo, baricentro basso, uno contro uno è difficile da saltare.

In generale valgono gli stessi discorsi fatti quando abbiamo preso Theo. Io trovo che sia una situazione simile in tanti aspetti. Tatticamente prima di tutto, ma anche nel trasferimento in se perchè è apparentemente uno scarto del Barca come fu Theo del Real.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Settembre 2022)

L'ultimo colpo destate


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ne riparleremo. Guarda su Vranckx e Thiaw non mi sbilancio, sono scommesse e potrebbero anche essere forti.
> 
> Ma Dest è un altro discorso. Lui è fortissimo, non ho dubbi. E' un giocatore esaltante e spettacolare, come Theo.


Acquisto per me più che promosso e che fa salire il voto al mercato, però temo che spesso ci esalterà ma ci farà anche bestemmiare e non poco. Come ho già scritto per me sarebbe perfetto per fare l'esterno di centrocampo davanti ad una difesa a 3.


----------



## marktom87 (1 Settembre 2022)

C’è ancora tempo per un colpo


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Acquisto per me più che promosso e che fa salire il voto al mercato, però temo che spesso ci esalterà ma ci farà anche bestemmiare e non poco. Come ho già scritto per me sarebbe perfetto per fare l'esterno di centrocampo davanti ad una difesa a 3.


Poi ne parleremo diffusamente ma credo che in fase di possesso potremmo avere un mediano che scala nella difesa, dunque a tre, coi due terzini che si alzano, per una sorta di 343 a rombo in fase offensiva (stile Ajax di Van Gaal per chi è piu vecchio come me).

Comunque inizialmente Dest parte dietro Calabria nelle gerarchie e il posto se lo dovrà guadagnare, come è successo a tutti i nuovi che abbiamo preso.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ne riparleremo. Guarda su Vranckx e Thiaw non mi sbilancio, sono scommesse e potrebbero anche essere forti.
> 
> Ma *Dest è un altro discorso*. Lui è fortissimo, non ho dubbi. E' un giocatore esaltante e spettacolare, come Theo.


Ma è nano??


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Settembre 2022)

In fase offensiva come terzino è illegale in serie A, spinge tanto tanto. 
Ho dubbi sulla fase difensiva, è leggerino e nella marcatura in area praticamente nullo, magari giocando a metà campo viene aiutato dal nostro modo di giocare.
A livello offensivo è superiore sia a salemakers e sia a Messias, con un passo che entrambi si sognano in allungo quindi non escludo venga utilizzato anche esterno: incrementi la qualità offensiva e incrementi la solidità di squadra perché da un apporto nei rientri superiore ai 2 sorpacitati.

Lo vedo bene come ala offensiva nel 4231 per dare equilibrio a Leao e Cdk facendoli rientrare meno, oppure come terzino nel 433 con Theo leao a sx e Cdk e Dest a destra, supportati da un centrocampo a 3 che li possa supportare.

Non vedo bene invece un 4231 con Dest e Messias a destra oltre leao e Theo a sinistra oltre a cdk o DiaZ come seconde punte praticamente. Troppo sbilanciati x me.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma è nano??


Ma che nano! 
E' alto 1,75 cm, come Calabria, Robertson, Carvajal, Cafu.


----------



## darden (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vediamo. Ci vorrà tempo per affermarsi. All'inizio abbiamo comunque Calabria che ci da proprio quel tipo di equilibrio.
> 
> Ma in futuro Dest è proprio quello che mancava per bilanciare il nostro gioco, notoriamente sbilanciato a sinistra.
> 
> ...



Hai preso perfettamente il punto come sempre, Dest in una difesa che difende avanzando come la nostra sa difendere alla grande e nell'uno contro uno è difficilissimo da saltare . Il problema diventa quando vuoi tenere la difesa bassa in quel caso non è proprio cosa sua, ma sinceramente per come siamo noi spero di non vederla mai.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma che nano!
> E' alto 1,75 cm, come Calabria, Robertson, Carvajal, Cafu.


Beh calabria un pò nano lo è, quando salta fa ridere, e come fisicità nei contrasti nulla di che.


----------



## diavolo (1 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> In ogni caso Ballo non vedrà più il campo e non sarà sicuramente nelle liste Uefa. Praticamente abbiamo:
> 
> Theo SX
> Calabria DX SX
> ...


Il TD lo ha fatto anche Thiaw.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

Comunque la butto li...

Un 343 messo cosi...

Maignan
Kalulu Kjaer Tomori
Dest Tonali Bennacer Theo
CDK Leao
Origi

Non credo che cambieremo modulo eh... ma secondo me Pioli sta ragionando anche ad una situazione del genere.


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque la butto li...
> 
> Un 343 messo cosi...
> 
> ...


Poi sei corto in difesa. Hai solo Gabbia e Thiaw come riserve che sono da testare. Pure Kjaer, se è quello visto a Sassuolo, non va molto bene.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Poi ne parleremo diffusamente ma credo che in fase di possesso potremmo avere un mediano che scala nella difesa, dunque a tre, coi due terzini che si alzano, per una sorta di 343 a rombo in fase offensiva (stile Ajax di Van Gaal per chi è piu vecchio come me).
> 
> Comunque inizialmente Dest parte dietro Calabria nelle gerarchie e il posto se lo dovrà guadagnare, come è successo a tutti i nuovi che abbiamo preso.



Se Dest parte dietro Calabria nelle gerarchie, buonanotte, e quando lo vedi. Lo sappiamo come funziona.

E' per questo che spero venga impiegato come ala DX "equilibratrice". Non farà i goals, ma almeno potrebbe movimentare il settore d'attacco. Fossi in Saelemaekers, chiederei la cessione.

Diverso il discorso per Messias, che ha meno attitudini difensive e vede la porta meglio di Alexis (a parte che spesso fa schifo pure lì), lui dovrebbe essere più tranquillo in qualità di panchinaro.

Idealmente, Dest lo inquadrerei nella seguente maniera:
- ala DX 50%
- terzino DX (se manca Calabria) 25%
- terzino SX (se manca Theo) 25%


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque la butto li...
> 
> Un 343 messo cosi...
> 
> ...


Si, La soluzione è questa o il 433 “finto” che poi finisce cmq 4321 durante il gioco, con fuori KJAER e dentro un centrocampista.

Alla fine comunque davanti “salterà” un trequartista (DiaZ, Salemakers, messias) e ci giocheranno solo cdk e leao oltre una punta. Il resto difensori e centrocampisti.


----------



## diavolo (1 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh calabria un pò nano lo è, quando salta fa ridere, e come fisicità nei contrasti nulla di che.


Perché non ha stacco,Cordoba era più basso di lui e staccava 70 cm.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Perché non ha stacco,Cordoba era più basso di lui e staccava 70 cm.


Quello è vero e non ha nemmeno forza.

Medel è un metro e una banana e si fa valere nei corpo a corpo.


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Si, La soluzione è questa o il 433 “finto” che poi finisce cmq 4321 durante il gioco, con fuori KJAER e dentro un centrocampista.
> 
> Alla fine comunque davanti “salterà” un trequartista (DiaZ, Salemakers, messias) e ci giocheranno solo cdk e leao oltre una punta. Il resto difensori e centrocampisti.


L'importante è che Pioli con tutta questa abbondanza (infortuni permettendo) non vada in tilt perdendo un girone a fare esperimenti strani...


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se Dest parte dietro Calabria nelle gerarchie, buonanotte, e quando lo vedi. Lo sappiamo come funziona.
> 
> E' per questo che spero venga impiegato come ala DX "equilibratrice". Non farà i goals, ma almeno potrebbe movimentare il settore d'attacco. Fossi in Saelemaekers, chiederei la cessione.
> 
> ...


Puo darsi tutto ma per me nel nostro sistema di gioco Dest è un terzino e lo abbiamo preso evidentemente per fare questo ruolo visto il grave infortunio di Florenzi e la scarsa fiducia in Ballo.

Poi ci sta che venga impiegato piu avanti in situazioni particolari. Di base non credo.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> L'importante è che Pioli con tutta questa abbondanza (infortuni permettendo) non vada in tilt perdendo un girone a fare esperimenti strani...


Quando lavori su un gruppo perdi inevitabilmente qualcosa nell'immediato ma raccogli sempre sul lungo.
Ci sta.
Anche a me bruciano i 4 pti lasciati tra bergamo e sassuolo ma la speranza è tra 60 giorni è di avere 20 giocatori tutti inseriti, partecipi, con la testa giusta.

Se quest'anno il mercato portasse i suoi frutti vorrebbe dire che il prossimo dovremmo cercare solo 2 giocatori.
2 profili.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Settembre 2022)

abbiamo inserito 
Pobega 1999
Dest 2000
Adlì 2000
CDK 2001
Thiaw 2001
Vrankx 2002

Serve pazienza, per vedere le potenzialità di questo nuovo Milan. Gli acquisti sono tanti e questi nomi come potenziale possono essere co-titolari a breve


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello è vero e non ha nemmeno forza.
> 
> Medel è un metro e una banana e si fa valere nei corpo a corpo.


E' piu alto 5 cm di Florenzi comunque.

Diciamo che Dest non lo abbiamo preso per difendere sulle palle alte. Questo è sicuro. Lo abbiamo preso per asfaltare fascia e avversari come fa Theo.


----------



## diavolo (1 Settembre 2022)

Comunque vi lamentate che Dest è un terzino che non segna,poi vai a vedere e in carriera,ad appena 21 anni,ha 11 gol e 21 assist.Origi che di anni ne ha 27 e di mestiere fa quello che dovrebbe spaccare le porte e qui viene descritto come bomber implacabile,ha 65 gol in carriera e 27 assist.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' piu alto 5 cm di Florenzi comunque.
> 
> Diciamo che Dest non lo abbiamo preso per difendere sulle palle alte. Questo è sicuro. Lo abbiamo preso per asfaltare fascia e avversari come fa Theo.


Questo lo avevo capito ma theo alla corsa unisce una forza spaventosa.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Puo darsi tutto ma per me nel nostro sistema di gioco Dest è un terzino e lo abbiamo preso evidentemente per fare questo ruolo visto il grave infortunio di Florenzi e la scarsa fiducia in Ballo.
> 
> Poi ci sta che venga impiegato piu avanti in situazioni particolari. Di base non credo.



Certo. Le motivazioni del suo arrivo potrebbero essere codeste. Anche se non trovo verosimile un acquisto in tempo zero a causa della sola defezione di Florenzi, magari già ci stavano pensando.

Però in tal senso teoricamente starebbe di molto in panchina. Davvero tieni in panchina uno così quando sull'attacco DX facciamo pena?

Io lo vedo come uno che contemporaneamente ti fa fuori Saelemaekers, Ballo, e in più ti panchina Messias.

Ma è necessario vedere cosa ha in testa Pioli.

Poi, oddio, con rotazioni e impegni serrati, magari gioca parecchio anche solo da terzino puro, per dar modo di riposare a Calabria e Theo.


----------



## joker07 (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque la butto li...
> 
> Un 343 messo cosi...
> 
> ...


Mi è venuta in mente un'ipotesi forse strampalata... 4-3-3, con Saele a centrocampo.
Maignan
Dest Kalulu Tomori Theo
Saele Tonali Bennacer
Messias CDK Leao

In pratica quando Dest attacca, Saele lo copre per l'eventuale fase difensiva, CDK falso nueve, Messias (meglio un'altro con più qualità) libero di attaccare e creare gioco.


----------



## GP7 (1 Settembre 2022)

Intanto è sbarcato a Linate


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo lo avevo capito ma theo alla corsa unisce una forza spaventosa.


Si si sono diversi ma approcciano il ruolo in modo simile.
Theo è piu potente, Dest è piu rapido e tecnico.
Sono una bella coppia di terzini obiettivamente.

Vedremo, bisogna avere un po' di pazienza come sempre verso questi giocatori nuovi e giovani, pure se Dest ha già giocato oltre 70 partite col Barca e tolti Giroud e forse Origi penso sia il giocatore che ha piu presenze in Champions della nostra rosa. E' giovane ma ha già una certa esperienza.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si si sono diversi ma approcciano il ruolo in modo simile.
> Theo è piu potente, Dest è piu rapido e tecnico.
> Sono una bella coppia di terzini obiettivamente.
> 
> Vedremo, bisogna avere un po' di pazienza come sempre verso questi giocatori nuovi e giovani, pure se *Dest ha già giocato oltre 70 partite col Barca e tolti Giroud e forse Origi penso sia il giocatore che ha piu presenze in Champions della nostra rosa.* E' giovane ma ha già una certa esperienza.


Ottimo.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Le motivazioni del suo arrivo potrebbero essere codeste. Anche se non trovo verosimile un acquisto in tempo zero a causa della sola defezione di Florenzi, magari già ci stavano pensando.
> 
> Però in tal senso teoricamente starebbe di molto in panchina. Davvero tieni in panchina uno così quando sull'attacco DX facciamo pena?
> 
> ...


Io credo che avrà al solito un inserimento graduale come succede ai nostri nuovi.
Al momento parte dietro Calabria come terzino, puo sostituire anche Theo, come esterno boh è da vedere.

Diciamo che vale i titolari (come minimo) per cui entrerà velocemente nelle rotazioni. Poi come è successo per i vari Kalulu Tonali e compagnia, se merita conquisterà presto il suo posto da titolare.

In fondo è un 2000 per cui ha tempo per affermarsi, non c'è bisogno di affrettare troppo i tempi. Alla fine con Pioli chi ha meritato ha scalato le gerarchie.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> In fase offensiva come terzino è illegale in serie A, spinge tanto tanto.
> Ho dubbi sulla fase difensiva, è leggerino e nella marcatura in area praticamente nullo, magari giocando a metà campo viene aiutato dal nostro modo di giocare.
> A livello offensivo è superiore sia a salemakers e sia a Messias, con un passo che entrambi si sognano in allungo quindi non escludo venga utilizzato anche esterno: incrementi la qualità offensiva e incrementi la solidità di squadra perché da un apporto nei rientri superiore ai 2 sorpacitati.
> 
> ...


Mi leggi i pensieri?


----------



## uolfetto (1 Settembre 2022)

Ancora non ci credo che abbiamo preso uno in 24 ore per tamponare un infortunio. Non sono sicuro di essere sveglio. Ballo Touré secondo me potrebbe andare in Turchia nei prossimi giorni. Per quanto riguarda Dest ho qualche speranza legata al fatto che ci era già stato accostato e quindi interesseva a anche prima, altrimenti da un tappabuchi preso al volo ho aspettative basse.


----------

